# Sticky  ADEX? - official ADEX thread



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*(626) 798-2156, email [email protected] or PM Andy*




























​


----------



## OneStopCustoms

welcome to the best lowriding dump, the ADEX... glad you posted up here... 

Nacho


----------



## Volv_lo

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 23 2008, 02:34 PM~9765095
> *welcome to the best lowriding dump, the ADEX... glad you posted up here...
> 
> Nacho
> *



Hi Nacho thank you!
Andy


----------



## childforsaken

the best! adex :thumbsup: can you post up the specs andy?.... i wanted to show some engineers at work.


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## King Of Rimz

WHAT'S UP ANDY, IT'S ROD :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:wave: :wave: ----kenny from nyc..


----------



## inkera

There is a difference between customer service and customer satisfaction, My dealing with Andy was customer satisfaction, Thanks Andy, again


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

the only way to roll......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















thanks Andy..........


----------



## Eazy

*I'M GLAD I HAVE ONE!*


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 23 2008, 11:53 PM~9770117
> *I'M GLAD I HAVE ONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Which wire is for the power i know its the B pin but what color wire and do i really have to ground the other one


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

great topic andy....got me a pair!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## koolaid365

ALL KOOLAIDS HOPPERS USE ADEX DUMPS THANKS ANDY


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 24 2008, 08:32 AM~9770730
> *ALL KOOLAIDS HOPPERS USE ADEX DUMPS THANKS ANDY
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

I started using Adex dumps almost 10 years ago. I have had them on a couple of my cars, I definitely wont use anything else ever again. I sold some of the first Adex dumps that I ever bought and used (after taking them apart, polishing them and rebuilding them) and they are STILL in use today, working like brand new!!! 

Aside from being a damn good friend, you WILL NOT find better customer service, ANYWHERE.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2008, 08:59 AM~9770790
> *I started using Adex dumps almost 10 years ago. I have had them on a couple of my cars, I definitely wont use anything else ever again. I sold some of the first Adex dumps that I ever bought and used (after taking them apart, polishing them and rebuilding them) and they are STILL in use today, working like brand new!!!
> 
> *


Look here is one of those still working today. :0 :biggrin: And my Super Duty! :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

i have mine ordered :biggrin:


----------



## koolaid365

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 24 2008, 04:36 AM~9770738
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


IF U ONLY NEW KOOLAID


----------



## Mr Impala

Ive been lowriding for a long time now and consider Andy a GOOD friend of mine I have met alot of people in lowriding but no one quite like Andy. He has a love for cars like no other, his family comes first but his 58's and 59's are a close second :biggrin: I won't EVER use another dump in my car he is a perfectionist and it shows in everything he does. Thanks for being such a good friend Andy.
Some of my old cars with Adex's


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 24 2008, 10:51 AM~9771103
> *IF U ONLY NEW KOOLAID
> *


blah blah blah...pics is what we like :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

Great thread Andy! Thanks again for mine. Take care...Chris


----------



## nme1

\
DEL TORO ONLY RUNS ADEX


----------



## soloco

ADEX is the BEST :biggrin: I've used more than one myself.Thanks for the quality Andy :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

ADEX! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 24 2008, 09:14 AM~9770955
> *Look here is one of those still working today.  :0  :biggrin:  And my Super Duty!  :cheesy:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i sold that dump to you like 6 years ago too. that is one of 3 that i had used for awhile, tore down, polished, rebuilt and all 3 of them are still working like new and they are 10 years old now.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BIGTIME HYDRAULICS USES ADEX ONLY. STREET PROVEN TO BE THE BEST.


----------



## Volv_lo

.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 24 2008, 09:53 AM~9771110
> *Ive been lowriding for a long time now and consider Andy a GOOD friend of mine I have met alot of people in lowriding but no one quite like Andy.
> 
> 
> Thanks for being such a good friend Andy.
> 
> *


Andy is definitely a great friend. Considering ALL the stuff he always has going with business, kids, etc, he always takes time out to call and see how I am doing. I have met a lot of people and made a lot of friends, but you are right, *NO ONE* is quite like Andy.


----------



## Volv_lo

.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







.
.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Volv_lo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## Volv_lo

I know, kind of a plug for my website, but the image is still about ADEX..


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 24 2008, 09:26 AM~9771630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pic!!! I'll take three see-through setups please.... Thank you and put it on my tab..   Peace.....


----------



## wayne64ss

i have had ADEX on two of my cars now. both were hoppers. Never once failed me or gave me any shit. Adex is the only way to go for bullitproof reliability








Oh and lets not forget that killer "click click" sound they make when hit the switch down! Shits louder than the damn noids! I love it!


----------



## Volv_lo

related topic :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=381418&st=0


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 24 2008, 12:12 PM~9771940
> *i have had ADEX on two of my cars now. both were hoppers. Never once failed me or gave me any shit. Adex is the only way to go for bullitproof reliability
> Oh and lets not forget that killer "click click" sound they make when hit the switch down! Shits louder than the damn noids! I love it!
> *



I agree


----------



## timdog57

Why is this topic in car clubs now? It is a hydraulic topic.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 24 2008, 01:09 PM~9772354
> *Why is this topic in car clubs now?  It is a hydraulic topic.
> *


x2


----------



## ricndaregal

im assuming adex is the new (carclub) forums sponsor but i :dunno: uffin: 

i gotta ge me one this year uffin:


----------



## LayItLow

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 24 2008, 11:15 AM~9772416
> *im assuming adex is the new (carclub) forums sponsor but i :dunno: uffin:
> 
> i gotta ge me one this year uffin:
> *


Yep. I didn't catch this topic soon enough to pin it before someone moved it earlier. 

Andy is also going to be having a contest to giveaway a free dump so watch for that. I'll have that topic up soon.


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 24 2008, 11:38 AM~9772550
> *Yep. I didn't catch this topic soon enough to pin it before someone moved it earlier.
> 
> Andy is also going to be having a contest to giveaway a free dump so watch for that. I'll have that topic up soon.
> *


Nice :biggrin: I'll hit you up soon for that banner also


----------



## morebounce la

WE ONLY USE ADEX ....... NOTHING ELSE .............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

Andy good people defenatly :thumbsup:


----------



## LayItLow

Andy is giving away a free dump. You just need to submit a picture of your current setup and then we'll have a vote. It is limited to 20 entries though so get in now if you want to be part of the contest. More details and entries here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jan 24 2008, 01:53 AM~9770117
> *I'M GLAD I HAVE ONE!
> *


ME TOO....THANKS ANDY (MY SPONSER).......FIRST BIKE WITH AN CLEAR ADEX CUSTOMIZED BY ANDY:biggrin: customer satisfaction


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

WHATS UP ANDY. HE IS ONE OF MY SPONSORS. 11 YEARS AND RUNING.. GREAT DUMP!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS ANDY.YOUR ALLWAYS THAR WIN I NEED YOU........


----------



## BIG CHANO

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

MY 3 WITH ADEX


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jan 23 2008, 08:45 PM~9767914
> *the best! adex :thumbsup:  can you post up the specs andy?.... i wanted to show some engineers at work.
> *











Thank you call me for more info.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 23 2008, 09:48 PM~9768529
> * WHAT'S UP ANDY, IT'S ROD :biggrin:
> *



Hey Rod!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 23 2008, 10:54 PM~9769146
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> :wave:  :wave: ----kenny from nyc..
> *



Hey Kenny when's your next trip out here?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Jan 24 2008, 12:39 AM~9770004
> *There is a difference between customer service and customer satisfaction, My dealing with Andy was customer satisfaction, Thanks Andy, again
> *



You are welcome and thank you.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 24 2008, 12:45 AM~9770059
> *the only way to roll......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Andy..........
> *



I like that picture! Thank you for buying Adex.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Jan 24 2008, 05:32 AM~9770730
> *ALL KOOLAIDS HOPPERS USE ADEX DUMPS THANKS ANDY
> *



KOOLAID you are welcome.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2008, 05:59 AM~9770790
> *I started using Adex dumps almost 10 years ago. I have had them on a couple of my cars, I definitely wont use anything else ever again. I sold some of the first Adex dumps that I ever bought and used (after taking them apart, polishing them and rebuilding them) and they are STILL in use today, working like brand new!!!
> 
> Aside from being a damn good friend, you WILL NOT find better customer service, ANYWHERE.
> *



You are a good friend Jason- Thanks
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 24 2008, 07:53 AM~9771110
> *Ive been lowriding for a long time now and consider Andy a GOOD friend of mine I have met alot of people in lowriding but no one quite like Andy. He has a love for cars like no other, his family comes first but his 58's and 59's are a close second  :biggrin: I won't EVER use another dump in my car he is a perfectionist and it shows in everything he does. Thanks for being such a good friend Andy.
> Some of my old cars with Adex's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Brent I appreciate all the good things you have said about me and I thank you for your friendship.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Jan 24 2008, 08:01 AM~9771136
> *Great thread Andy! Thanks again for mine. Take care...Chris
> *



Chris you are welcome.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Jan 24 2008, 08:57 AM~9771406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> DEL TORO ONLY RUNS ADEX
> *



Sergio how are you?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 24 2008, 08:57 AM~9771412
> *ADEX is the BEST :biggrin: I've used more than one myself.Thanks for the quality Andy :biggrin:
> *



Thanks soloco!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 24 2008, 09:18 AM~9771544
> *BIGTIME HYDRAULICS USES ADEX ONLY. STREET PROVEN TO BE THE BEST.
> *



I appreciate that.


----------



## MR.LAC

Andy,

Thank you for introducing such a Great product in to the Lowrider world... The BEST solenoid valve since OG Adel squares.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


I haven't talk to you in a LOOOOOONG time... ~Adrian uffin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 24 2008, 10:12 AM~9771940
> *i have had ADEX on two of my cars now. both were hoppers. Never once failed me or gave me any shit. Adex is the only way to go for bullitproof reliability
> Oh and lets not forget that killer "click click" sound they make when hit the switch down! Shits louder than the damn noids! I love it!
> *



Thanks Wayne.
Andy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 24 2008, 09:53 AM~9771110
> *I won't EVER use another dump in my car he is a perfectionist and it shows in everything he does.
> *


A M E N 


its nice knowing that there is a product out there that can be considered PERFECT in every aspect from LOOKS to PERFORMANCE to RELIABILITY and most of all CUSTOMER SERVICE. those things hardly even exist anymore, let alone all of those characteristics combined into one product/part.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by morebounce la_@Jan 24 2008, 01:43 PM~9773496
> *WE ONLY USE ADEX  ....... NOTHING  ELSE  ..............    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Hugo we've been doing good business for a lot of years now and I appreciate it.
Andy


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2008, 07:07 PM~9776789
> *A M E N
> its nice knowing that there is a product out there that can be considered PERFECT in every aspect from LOOKS to PERFORMANCE to RELIABILITY and most of all CUSTOMER SERVICE. those things hardly even exist anymore, let alone all of those characteristics combined into one product/part.
> *


Very well said... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Tattoo, Now answer the phone foolio.


----------



## Lil Spanks

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 05:00 PM~9774458
> *ME TOO....THANKS ANDY.......FIRST BIKE WITH AN ADEX CUSTOMIZED BY ANDY :biggrin: customer satisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Hopping circa 1972. 
My friends Tropical Turquoise "348" 1958 Impala that would hit about 9" on a good day which was a lot of inches back then!









.


----------



## MR.LAC

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 24 2008, 04:00 PM~9774458
> *ME TOO....THANKS ANDY.......FIRST BIKE WITH AN ADEX CUSTOMIZED BY ANDY :biggrin: customer satisfaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHILLY WILLY bike is looking good!









.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 24 2008, 03:19 AM~9770613
> *Which wire is for the power i know its the B pin but what color wire and do i really have to ground the other one
> *



RED is hot and if it is a regular solenoid you do not have to ground it, but if it is a superduty solenoid ground it.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 24 2008, 02:04 PM~9773629
> *Andy good people defenatly  :thumbsup:
> *


41bowtie good talking to you today.
Andy


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jan 24 2008, 04:03 PM~9774478
> *                            WHATS UP ANDY. HE IS ONE OF MY SPONSORS. 11 YEARS AND RUNING.. GREAT DUMP!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS ANDY.YOUR ALLWAYS THAR WIN I NEED YOU........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yea SWITCHMAN it's been a while! Thank you for being one of my most loyal supporters. 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 24 2008, 08:04 PM~9776754
> *Andy,
> 
> Thank you for introducing such a Great product in to the Lowrider world... The BEST solenoid valve since OG Adel squares.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I haven't talk to you in a LOOOOOONG time... ~Adrian uffin:
> *


Thank you Adrian, and give me a call sometime.
Andy


----------



## Jolleyrancher

WHAT'S UP ANDY :wave: :worship:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 24 2008, 05:19 AM~9770613
> *Which wire is for the power i know its the B pin but what color wire and do i really have to ground the other one
> *


*Maybe the man himself can answer that one. I've heard of people only grounding one but to each his own I guess. What does everyone else do? Anybody? *


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 24 2008, 08:04 PM~9777468
> *RED is hot and if it is a regular solenoid you do not have to ground it, but if it is a superduty solenoid ground it.
> *


Cool thanks for letting me know and for doing what you have done for all us car guys


----------



## 155/80/13

so how much is one going for right now?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 24 2008, 09:44 PM~9776547
> *Hey Kenny when's your next trip out here?
> Andy
> *


you will see me a month or so... i'll let you know.....


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 25 2008, 02:18 AM~9779373
> *so how much is one going for right now?
> *



adex prices


----------



## Volv_lo

This is the best picture on layitlow.com :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LayItLow

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 24 2008, 02:48 PM~9773948
> *Andy is giving away a free dump. You just need to submit a picture of your current setup and then we'll have a vote. It is limited to 20 entries though so get in now if you want to be part of the contest. More details and entries here:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
> *


All the entries are in and the poll is up on this contest:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 25 2008, 07:52 AM~9779987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best picture on layitlow.com  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you got to love the clear bodies. i have always thought about polishing my clear body out and actually installing "guts" in it.




but it works so good as a "mock up tool" when you are plumbing a setup and bending hardlines, that way you dont have to worry about using the REAL DUMPS until after you mock up a setup, so its nice to use it as a tool, besides that, sometimes you end up changing the mockup 25 times, lol.


----------



## wayne64ss

where could someone like myself locate one of those clear bodies??


----------



## Volv_lo




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jan 25 2008, 07:50 AM~9779983
> *adex prices
> *


----------



## REDS*NM

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 24 2008, 08:07 PM~9776795
> *Hey Hugo we've been doing good business for a lot of years now and I appreciate it.
> Andy
> *


thanks to hugo and andy i got mine in last friday and i just put in on the frt pump its ready to be installed to the ride thanks again andy and hugo hey andy give me a call wen u get a chance thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Ragtrey




----------



## Spanish Caravan

HEY ANDY GLAD TO SEE THAT YOUR ON HERE AS A SPONSOR...TALK TO YOU LATER.


----------



## FPEREZII

Hey i got a quick question. I have a adex, and it works great, when it wants to. The only problem i have had with it is,that it pressure locks on me. Can any one help me out here.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 30 2008, 01:07 PM~9822719
> *Hey i got a quick question. I have a adex, and it works great, when it wants to. The only problem i have had with it is,that it pressure locks on me. Can any one help me out here.
> *



Don't worry and call me lets verify that it is in fact an Adex. If it is an Adex I will fix it for free!
Andy
(626) 798-2156


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2008, 12:09 AM~9779321
> *Cool thanks for letting me know and for doing what you have done for all us car guys
> *



Tony thank you for buying Adex.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2008, 12:36 AM~9779482
> *you will see me a month or so... i'll let you know.....
> *



Ok.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 25 2008, 06:14 PM~9784550
> *where could someone like myself locate one of those clear bodies??
> *



Give me a call.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Jan 26 2008, 01:55 PM~9790145
> *thanks to hugo and andy i got mine in last friday and i just put in on the frt pump its ready to be installed to the ride thanks again andy and hugo hey andy give me a call wen u get a chance thanks again!!!!!
> *



You are welcome and I left you a message. 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 28 2008, 11:48 AM~9803068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks

:thumbsup:


----------



## Grimmis

My three ADEX's

Nothing But The Best!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Grimmis_@Jan 30 2008, 03:37 PM~9823989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My three ADEX's
> 
> Nothing But The Best!!!
> *


That's a beautiful set up!!! Thank you for using Adex.
Andy


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 24 2008, 08:13 PM~9777578
> *Thank you Adrian, and give me a call sometime.
> Andy
> *


Ill give you a call soon Andy... I've been tide up trying to finish these projects, I got going.

I will be needing some Adex valves for them project's too....  :biggrin:


----------



## CP

ADEX is the only hydraulic part I can't break, and I can break some serious stuff.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 4 2008, 09:36 PM~9865849
> *ADEX is the only hydraulic part I can't break, and I can break some serious stuff.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

I've never owned one, but some of my buddys have...from what is known ADEX is a great dump!!!! One day I'll own one !!!!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 4 2008, 08:36 PM~9865849
> *ADEX is the only hydraulic part I can't break, and I can break some serious stuff.
> *



Hey CP it's been a long time give me a call when you get a chance.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 4 2008, 09:27 PM~9866360
> *I've never owned one, but some of my buddys have...from what is known ADEX is a great dump!!!! One day I'll own one !!!!
> *



Thank you and all you have to do is call!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 30 2008, 01:07 PM~9822719
> *Hey i got a quick question. I have a adex, and it works great, when it wants to. The only problem i have had with it is,that it pressure locks on me. Can any one help me out here.
> *




Don't worry and call me lets verify that it is in fact an Adex. If it is an Adex I will fix it for free!
Andy
(626) 798-2156




FPEREZII still haven't heard from you whats up?
Andy


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Oh so you tryin to buy a adex Poo Broke!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

....think SUPERDUTY!!!


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 5 2008, 03:36 AM~9865849
> *ADEX is the only hydraulic part I can't break, and I can break some serious stuff.
> *



I have broken 2 deep cups. Puched the cylider through one, sheared the lip off of another. Never had problems with my ADEX!

Anybody else ever broken a spring cup?


----------



## 41bowtie

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 24 2008, 08:01 PM~9776718
> *Sergio how are you?
> Andy
> *



Doing good still using the dumps we got from you *YEARS* ago :thumbsup: 

*ADEX the only dump we recommend with our DEL TORO PRO BLADDER PUMPS*


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 7 2008, 10:37 PM~9890877
> *I have broken 2 deep cups. Puched the cylider through one, sheared the lip off of another. Never had problems with my ADEX!
> 
> Anybody else ever broken a spring cup?
> *



the old red's cups used to seperate... :0


----------



## blueouija

Thanks to Andy for putting on the First Adex giveaway contest....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

heres some pics of my 63 wagon with 2 super duty's to the single pump to the nose and 2 reg adex's to the back pumps and in the first pic is the piece we milled to connect the 2 on each side :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















































and of course PINKY has had the same super duty for 6 years now and never had to do any maintance at all :0


----------



## R0L0

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow24

Andy this is the setup I've been working on, I just think a chrome adex or at least a chrome candle would look better...Either way ADEX is a top notch product!!!! Let me know if we can work something out... :thumbsup:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2008, 09:55 PM~9946624
> *Andy this is the setup I've been working on, I just think a chrome adex or at least a chrome candle would look better...Either way ADEX is a top notch product!!!! Let me know if we can work something out... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


grab some chrome polish and hit it up they polish up nice


----------



## Black86Cutty

Hey Andy How Much Would 3 Adex Squares Cost?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 4 2008, 08:36 PM~9865849
> *ADEX is the only hydraulic part I can't break, and I can break some serious stuff.
> *




Hey CP you've had that ADEX for a long time now, and don't worry if you do ever happen break it I'll fix it for *free*!!! 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Feb 9 2008, 12:27 PM~9902510
> *Doing good still using the dumps we got from you YEARS ago :thumbsup:
> 
> ADEX the only dump we recommend with our DEL TORO PRO BLADDER PUMPS
> *




Sergio that must be close to 10 years now.
*DELTORO HYDRAULSIC* :thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg

my ADEX is the only thing in my trunk i havent had to replace 
the best dump out :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 11 2008, 05:41 PM~9918810
> *heres some pics of my 63 wagon with 2 super duty's to the single pump to the nose and 2 reg adex's to the back pumps and in the first pic is the piece we milled to connect the 2 on each side :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course PINKY has had the same super duty for 6 years now and never had to do any maintance at all :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*That is OUTSTANDING!!!*


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Feb 14 2008, 09:55 PM~9946624
> *Andy this is the setup I've been working on, I just think a chrome adex or at least a chrome candle would look better...Either way ADEX is a top notch product!!!! Let me know if we can work something out... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lowlow24 your setup is looking exceptional, and I agree you need a chrome & polished ADEX. Call me, we can work something out, and thank you for the compliment.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 16 2008, 10:07 PM~9960572
> *my ADEX is the only thing in my trunk i havent  had to replace
> the best dump out  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you matdogg.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Black86Cutty_@Feb 15 2008, 02:57 PM~9951130
> *Hey Andy How Much Would 3 Adex Squares Cost?
> *



I don't sell retail, but call me and I will hook you up with one of my distributors.
Andy


----------



## THUGGNASTY

My first car with nothing but *adex*


----------



## Volv_lo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacjacc

HEY ANDY IT WAS NICE TALKING WITH YOU TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I APPRECIATE YOUR HELP. HERES MY SET UP I WAS TALKING TO YOU ABOUT



































ILL EMAIL THE OTHERS IVE DONE


----------



## 454SSallday

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Feb 20 2008, 11:19 PM~9992839
> *HEY ANDY IT WAS NICE TALKING WITH YOU TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I APPRECIATE YOUR HELP. HERES MY SET UP I WAS TALKING TO YOU ABOUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILL EMAIL THE OTHERS IVE DONE
> *


 :thumbsup: jack the baddest hydro man in Tucson,Az :biggrin: hes done 3 set ups for me satisfied every time !!!


----------



## abel




----------



## Westside Mint 76

Let me start off by saying congratulations to Andy for distributing such a high quality product to the masses at a reasonable price. 

In a world of businesses creating new products that solely drive profits, it is nice to know that you can buy, with confidence, a truly precision built product, built with quality, performance, and durability in mind.

I’ve had a lowrider since ’94. I decided to buy “square dumps” in ’97. I live in southwestern Ohio and our local hydraulic shop was Scrub City. I purchased 2 square dumps for more than I wish to admit too. I was told these were THE valve to have. I would have bought 4 but they only had two. So I ordered two more from Shell Happy along with water faucet style slow downs. Also supposed to be the best. Well the slow downs were light weight house-hold plumbing valves of no use to me (paid big $ also). But at least I had the 4 square dumps. We installed the valves and have fought them ever since. They locked out, they leaked. We rebuilt the shit out of em just to have em lock open a day later. For a whole year I used my slowdown to hold the right rear up because the solenoid valve was stuck open LOL. 

Finally last year I saved enough for 2 chrome and polished super duties. The absolute best hydraulic product I have ever purchased. I will be getting two more next year to complete the set. I will never roll another valve EVER. 

I am not sponsored by Andy, I came outta my pocket for my Adex’s. And as long as I ride I will have his valves in the trunk!

RC
Westside Lowriders CC


----------



## eastbay_drop

heres mine in my 60


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## topless_66




----------



## LayItLow

The 3rd poll is up for the Adex Giveaway. Vote here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395615


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Feb 29 2008, 01:50 PM~10058949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 4 2008, 11:09 PM~9866790
> *Thank you and all you have to do is call!
> Andy
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

congrats andy on another successful contest. and Thanks again.

russ


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 26 2008, 05:52 PM~10037005
> *heres mine in my 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Very nice!* :thumbsup: How about some more pictures of the car?


----------



## Rollinaround

Andy, got any more oldschool pics you can post.....of your old aircraft setups?


----------



## lowlow24

Andy check your pm's I sent you a couple pics of the car!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

THANKS ANDY!!!!!!


----------



## REDS*NM

hey andy thanks again for helping me out.....and for adex i have bought alot of hydraulic components for years and ther was always at least 1 thing with the product that i was not 100% satisfied with as for the my adex......."PERFECTION!!!!!!!!" THANKS ANDY


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ADEX REPAIR/REBUILD VIDEO BY ANDY


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 23 2008, 06:30 PM~10236816
> *ADEX REPAIR/REBUILD VIDEO BY ANDY
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 19 2008, 07:18 PM~10208835
> *THANKS ANDY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYMN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## firme64impala

Thanks for the dumps Andy.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 28 2008, 02:57 PM~10278603
> *Thanks for the dumps Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You are welcome Chris. Ted sure did a beautiful job there!!!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 28 2008, 02:57 PM~10278603
> *Thanks for the dumps Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround

very nice


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 30 2008, 11:18 AM~10288614
> *very nice
> *


X2...


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 28 2008, 05:57 PM~10278603
> *Thanks for the dumps Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## FPEREZII

I have a regular duty dump, and i was wondering which of the pins in positive, and which one negative. i have no plug, so i do not know if thw plug makes it idiot proof. Thanks for the help. P.M. me and let me know thanks.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Apr 16 2008, 06:33 PM~10433173
> *I have a regular duty dump, and i was wondering which of the pins in positive, and which one negative. i have no plug, so i do not know if thw plug makes it idiot proof. Thanks for the help. P.M. me and let me know thanks.
> *



The *B* pin is *positive* and the A pin on a Regular ADEX solenoid is non functional, (dead lead). FPEREZII feel free to call me anytime if you have any questions.
Andy


----------



## inkera

Hello, Just dropping a line to you Andy


----------



## blueouija




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by jcd_@Mar 28 2008, 03:57 PM~10278603
> *Thanks for the dumps Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanish Caravan

TTT


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## maniak2005

just talked to andy today , def a good guy very smart and knows his shit. when im ready (money) im def. calling you to order some up.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62

IM RUNNIN 3 OF EM,GREAT PRODUCT!!!


----------



## regal ryda

Hands down IMO, Andy is the greatest customer service guy in the game helped me out with my set up and my ADEX aint even in it yet.....got my 1st one commin in a few days now tho, ADEX for life, thanks again for the call the otha day Andy


----------



## GRUMPY




----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 13 2008, 01:48 PM~10645483
> *Hands down IMO, Andy is the greatest customer service guy in the game helped me out with my set up and my ADEX aint even in it yet.....got my 1st one commin in a few days now tho, ADEX for life, thanks again for the call the otha day Andy
> *



nice signature!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

*AN UPDATE THAT IS LONG OVERDUE, HERE ARE THE PICS FROM MY ADEX INSTALL. ONCE AGAIN THANKS ANDY, GARY, THE PEOPLE WHO VOTED AND ALL MY FRIENDS THAT HELPED GETTING THIS DONE YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC05928.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
A LAST LOOK AT THE OLD EQUIPMENT. GOOD BYE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09456Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FABIAN (SUBURBAN SWINGIN) LET ME BORROW A S.D. FOR MOCK UP PURPOSES WHICH REALLY CAME IN HANDY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09464Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND YES I KNOW IT WAS ON BACKWARDS!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09525Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD SEE A TWO PUMP BLACK MAGIC SET UP WITH AN ADEX SUPER DUTY IN THE ACCORD! WELL IT WAS ON IT'S WAY TO GET THE HARDLINE FABRACATED. THANKS TO A&M

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09529Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HARDLINE DONE NOW OFF TO THE CHROMER.....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09555Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BATH TIME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09556Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS SO PRETTY!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09606Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL THE PARTS BACK FROM CHROME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09608Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALMOST READY

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09609Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SHOT WITH THE HOUSE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09612Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PERSONALIZED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/DSC09619Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GETTING THERE!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update_spring08/efd61a1f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
COMPLETED!!!!!
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 18 2008, 08:20 PM~10682751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER USING THIS DUMP I MUST SAY THAT I AM SOLD ON ADEX I DON'T PLAN ON USING ANY OTHER DUMP. IT'S THE BEST YOU CAN BUY AND EVEN BETTER WHEN YOU WIN IT!*


----------



## 187_Regal

congrats on your win bro. the setup looks really nice and that dump looks really nice in your setup. Congrats bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@May 20 2008, 03:33 PM~10697380
> *congrats on your win bro. the setup looks really nice and that dump looks really nice in your setup. Congrats bro. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO AND SEE YOU IN TULSA


----------



## 187_Regal

i hope to make it....dunno bout the car though....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 28 2008, 07:42 PM~10758170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2008, 09:33 AM~10794988
> *
> *




X2...


----------



## 187_Regal

still in the works but here is a lil something for ya andy.......


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

THANKS ANDY. YOUR DUMP IS THE SHIT.........


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@May 18 2008, 04:54 PM~10682079
> *nice signature!
> *


which part :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Westside Mint 76

Andy kindly donated a Superduty to be given away at our upcoming C.C. picnic July 26th. Check the Show Topics for further information under Westside Picnic 2008.

I will post a pic of the winner in a couple weeks.

Thanks again Andy! Your dumps are the shit! he,he j/k :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 11 2008, 02:10 PM~11064795
> *Andy kindly donated a Superduty to be given away at our upcoming C.C. picnic July 26th. Check the Show Topics for further information under Westside Picnic 2008.
> 
> I will post a pic of the winner in a couple weeks.
> 
> Thanks again Andy! Your dumps are the shit! he,he j/k :biggrin:
> *



Good shit Andy thanks again


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 12 2008, 06:51 PM~11073104
> *Good shit Andy thanks again
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 13 2008, 12:04 AM~11075070
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


SELL MY UR ADEX


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 11:55 AM~11110852
> *SELL MY UR ADEX
> *




LEARN TO S-P-E-L-L...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 18 2008, 01:41 PM~11120979
> *LEARN TO S-P-E-L-L...
> *


LEARN HOW TO S-E-L-L :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 21 2008, 11:46 AM~11138298
> *LEARN HOW TO S-E-L-L  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




Do It Everyday Pimpin... Just Not A Sucker To Fall For These LowBallin Offers..


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:thumbsup: ADEX


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 28 2008, 09:42 PM~10758170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## East LA Rider

Thanks Andy for the Sponsorship.


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 21 2008, 09:53 PM~11143337
> *:thumbsup: ADEX
> *


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by East LA Rider_@Jul 25 2008, 02:07 PM~11178987
> *Thanks Andy for the Sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



East LA Rider you are welcome.
Andy


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## 919ryder

i sent u a pm andy


----------



## 187_Regal

Hey andy.....appreciate all your help bro........not too bad first time out needed different springs....she was bottoming out pretty bad but your dump is the shit!!!!!!! ADEX IS NUMBER 1......Did i mention i drove it there and back home on the eway!!!! LOL.....

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=38408281


----------



## dirty_duece

i still need one of these :biggrin: how much does a chrome one run?


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

WWW.INMATEBOOKSTORE.COM


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 15 2008, 05:06 PM~11609207
> *I want to say a BIG thanks to Andy for donating an Adex for the Obsession fest raffle. Best shit I ever won.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Them Obsession boys know how to throw a hell of a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## big nuts

need one hit me back


----------



## red63rag

The only way to go! Looking for a banner and a tshirt for the carshows where do i go?


----------



## red63rag

Great to see someone stand behind their product the way Andy does! Glad i invested in one!


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 03:17 PM~11870811
> *:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

THERE ARE CLEAR ADEX'S ? HMMM THATS COOL


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## LA CURA

ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLA. CHPT. WE WANNA THANK YOU FOR THE HOOK UP ON THE DOOR PRIZE FOR OUR DEC.6 SHOW.  
ONE LUV TTT FOR THE ADEX THREAD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 12 2008, 03:07 PM~11324962
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Info Andy!! Thanks again


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 22 2008, 07:58 AM~12228591
> *ON BEHALF OF THE MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLA. CHPT. WE WANNA THANK YOU FOR THE HOOK UP ON THE DOOR PRIZE FOR OUR DEC.6 SHOW.
> ONE LUV TTT FOR THE ADEX THREAD
> *



You are very welcome glad I could help.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2008, 11:01 AM~12229443
> *Good Info Andy!! Thanks again
> *



Anytime.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2008, 11:43 PM~12217869
> *THERE ARE CLEAR ADEX'S ? HMMM THATS COOL
> *





















Special order.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 24 2008, 06:09 AM~9770701
> *great topic andy....got me a pair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12328693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order.
> *


how much.... :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12328693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order.
> *


WOW THATS A TRIP ANDY


----------



## KAKALAK

looks good andy,


----------



## _BANDIT_




----------



## Homie Styln

Won my Adex at the Imperials car show this last summer, went on my 69 Impala..


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

man that clear adex is sweet, i bet thats a pretty penny


----------



## DUVAL

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PiMp0r

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 3 2008, 10:07 PM~12328693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order.
> *


how much?
pm me a price 
thx


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 3 2008, 10:07 PM~12328693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Fuckin badass! Can I trade in my Super Dutys? :biggrin:


----------



## Locutt78

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2008, 12:01 PM~12229443
> *Good Info Andy!! Thanks again
> *


Shit ,after seeing Andy rebuild that dump Id rather take the time and send my shit in to him.Too many damn O rings and retainers for me to remember :420: Feel me :roflmao:


----------



## Locutt78

By the way Andy ill be sending you a pm here real soon,never talked to you before but only have heard good things bout you.Looking forword to doing business with you. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0 :0


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Jan 14 2009, 05:59 AM~12699936
> *By the way Andy ill be sending you a pm here real soon,never talked to you before but only have heard good things bout you.Looking forword to doing business with you. :biggrin:
> *


Sound good. PM me or just give me a call whenever you're ready.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 02:38 AM~12488381
> *looks good andy,
> *


Thanks.


----------



## GRUMPY

andy, great talking to you today. i sent you that email.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

TTMFT!


----------



## R0L0

> TTMFT!
> [/b]


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

View My Video

hey what's up Andy :biggrin: 

RIDERCHRONICLES RYAN said you might want some pics. ??

" heres a ADEX SUPER DUTY in action " !!!!!!!! Yakima,08' :biggrin:


----------



## soloco

Thanks Andy Here is some of my stuff with the new you sent
Build is goin great.I'll email some pics of the progress :biggrin:


----------



## Locutt78

Just wanted to say thanks for everything Andy,really appriciate all the info on things and the e-mail you sent me.I'll post some pics for you when I'm done with the new setup.Ill be in touch bro.


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Jan 26 2009, 08:30 AM~12816409
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everything Andy,really appriciate all the info on things and the e-mail you sent me.I'll post some pics for you when I'm done with the new setup.Ill be in touch bro.
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin

Firm believer in some adex's here! :thumbsup: Just bought a few more recently. I have an older one that I burned up the candle on (stuck switch). What's the price on a replacement solenoid? And how/where do I send funds? Get at me when you have time. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

big pimpin give me a call.
Andy




> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 28 2009, 03:09 PM~12839230
> *Firm believer in some adex's here!  :thumbsup:  Just bought a few more recently.  I have an older one that I burned up the candle on (stuck switch).  What's the price on a replacement solenoid? And how/where do I send funds?  Get at me when you have time.  Thanks for your hard work.
> *


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Jan 26 2009, 06:30 AM~12816409
> *Just wanted to say thanks for everything Andy,really appriciate all the info on things and the e-mail you sent me.I'll post some pics for you when I'm done with the new setup.Ill be in touch bro.
> *


Anytime, keep me posted.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 25 2009, 09:59 AM~12808409
> *Thanks Andy Here is some of my stuff with the new you sent
> Build is goin great.I'll email some pics of the progress :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Scot you have some real nice parts! Looking forward to the pictures.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 25 2009, 08:20 AM~12807942
> *View My Video
> 
> hey what's up Andy  :biggrin:
> 
> RIDERCHRONICLES RYAN said you might want some pics. ??
> 
> " heres a ADEX SUPER DUTY in action "  !!!!!!!!  Yakima,08'  :biggrin:
> *


I do and thanks for posting. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 19 2009, 06:25 PM~12752298
> *andy, great talking to you today.  i sent you that email.
> *


Good talking to you too.
Andy


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life

:biggrin: the shit enough seid


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 16 2008, 09:00 PM~9960507
> *Sergio that must be close to 10 years now.
> DELTORO HYDRAULSIC :thumbsup:
> *


*X2!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PEPSI_559

HOW MUCH FOR 1 SHIPPED TO 93705???? PM ME PRICE ANDY... :biggrin:


----------



## Locutt78

Hey Andy,got my dump today and you were'nt kiddin about the shine on these things.Id post a pic but the flash glares out the pic so bad you can't see nothing. :0  na but really thanks and I'll post some pics when the new setup is done uffin:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 6 2009, 03:48 AM~12619487
> *how much?
> pm me a price
> thx
> *


x2
thanks


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 6 2009, 03:48 AM~12619487
> *how much?
> pm me a price
> thx
> *


I think the clear dump is just for show/mock up purposes... it shouldn't actually be used in a set up. (i might be wrong, please correct me if someone knows better)


----------



## gq4life84




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Locutt78_@Feb 11 2009, 08:16 PM~12977835
> *Hey Andy,got my dump today and you were'nt kiddin about the shine on these things.Id post a pic but the flash glares out the pic so bad you can't see nothing. :0   na but really thanks and I'll post some pics when the new setup is done uffin:
> *



Brian I'm glad you like your new ADEX, and post pics of the setup when it's done. Thank you for buying ADEX.
Andy


----------



## TOPFAN

Andy,

Thanks for your help, Brother.....what a wild goose chase I was on!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Feb 24 2009, 06:08 PM~13099902
> *Andy,
> 
> Thanks for your help, Brother.....what a wild goose chase I was on!
> *


you were looking for a goose......?????


----------



## GRUMPY

HERE IS THE INFO ON THAT SHOW. SEE THE BACK OF THE FLYER LOOKS LIKE AN ADEX. ALSO, IF YOU LOOK ON THE LIST OF EVENTS, YOU WILL SEE THE ADEX AWARD.


----------



## westsidenickie

maybe a dumb ??? how do you know if its a s.d.


----------



## Hexply69

LayitLow! LayitLow!LayitLow!LayitLow!LayitLow! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY




----------



## swick-1




----------



## TOPFAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Tiny 82

How much for them Adex shipped to 97301????? PM me Thanks


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

ADEX #1 dump for lowriders all day everyday. I had 2 in my lifetime and sold them but one day I'll hear the nice CLICK when I get a adex again LOL

Oh yeah pmd andy


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 19 2009, 01:01 PM~13327051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



200 CARS IN MOSES LAKE. WE HAVE CARS COMIN FROM CALI, CANADA, AND ALL OVER THE NORTHWEST. DON'T MISS THE NORTHWEST'S LARGEST SHOW .


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Double Ease

> _Originally posted by westsidenickie_@Mar 12 2009, 08:23 PM~13265004
> *maybe a dumb ??? how do you know if its a s.d.
> *












There are vent holes near the top and the end plate is thicker, and also uses hex bolts instead of the flat head type.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Whatup Andy :wave: ....Hope u got my PM
Thanks for the info and help bro. 
Reppn' the finest dumps all the way down in Australia......ADEX :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Loyalty IV Life CC


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 3 2008, 08:07 PM~12328693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: You've done it again Andy


----------



## GRUMPY

*DON'T MISS THIS ONE*



YOU CAN WIN ONE OF THOSE AT THIS SHOW


----------



## GRUMPY

THANK YOU ANDY FROM LOWCOS CAR CLUB AND THE NORTHWEST FOR PUTING THIS AWARD TOGETHER FOR BEST HYDRAULICS. THE WINNER WILL BE REAL PLEASED.


----------



## mrboscodelagente

how much is it per dump?


----------



## GRUMPY

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 8 2009, 09:40 PM~14133972
> *THE WINNER WAS BOBBY MACK FROM SHOWTIME WITH THE ORANGE 57 CHEVY. THANKS AGAIN ANDY. THIS WAS BY FAR THE MOST COVETED AWARD ALL YEAR.*


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Homie Styln

Andy here are some pic's from my 49 Chevy Skyline Vert. Build up is being done at Hard Kandy in Grand Parierie TX by Kandy Bear...
My 49 Skyline Delux vert build up


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## FirstClass383

How much shipp to nebraska 2 of them a 68508 90 lincoln 3 pump 6 batts thanks homie


----------



## Homie Styln

Here are some new pic's of my car and some pic's of engraving I had done on my knock off's and back plates.. Get'n ready to change out all these oil system dumps for ADEX's.. Hopefully will get this done before the I leave to the Imperials show in Cali next week...









[img=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1893/1000319bqp.jpg]



















Andy, finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
What da you think??


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thats a baddazzzz award, is it useable :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER

IF THERES ANY DOUBT,

"YES" IT'S AN "YES" IT SAYS SO IN THE BACK WINDOW !!!!!!!

THANKS ANDY, ......D- :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

:biggrin:


----------



## Champagne-for-All

hm.. well, i am a medical doctor here in austria..

"Lasix" is a diaretic here


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG




----------



## elchuy87

andy we made it to the show thank you for your help will call you soon


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Andy, 

I need a sticker for my ride. 

Thanks.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 23 2008, 01:39 PM~9764740
> *
> Call (626) 798-2156 or email <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *


*
hey andy i need a rebuild kit for an adex having some problems let me know how much thanks adex best dump out their :thumbsup:*


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Jul 23 2009, 11:39 PM~14567400
> *hey  andy i need a rebuild kit for an adex having some problems let me know how much thanks adex best  dump out their  :thumbsup:
> *


Give me a call I'll PM you my cell #.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 21 2009, 07:00 PM~14543272
> *Andy,
> 
> I need a sticker for my ride.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


No problem get me your address and I'll send you some.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by elchuy87_@Jul 21 2009, 06:59 PM~14543262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andy we made it to the show thank you for your help  will call you soon
> *


You are welcome.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 8 2009, 02:58 PM~14414587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THERES ANY DOUBT,
> 
> "YES" IT'S AN "YES" IT SAYS SO IN THE BACK WINDOW !!!!!!!
> 
> THANKS ANDY, ......D-  :biggrin:
> *


You are welcome. :thumbsup: 
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 24 2009, 09:11 AM~14282382
> *THE WINNER WAS BOBBY MACK FROM SHOWTIME WITH THE ORANGE 57 CHEVY.  THANKS AGAIN ANDY. THIS WAS BY FAR THE MOST COVETED AWARD ALL YEAR.
> *


Congratulations Bobby Mack!
Andy


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

i need a rebuild kit!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

i would like some stickers :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente

pm me price for 4 adex's...please.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jul 27 2009, 09:30 PM~14600127
> *i need a rebuild kit!!!!!!!
> *



Call me.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 29 2009, 06:06 PM~14620595
> *i would like some stickers  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problem get me your address and I'll send you some.
Andy


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jul 31 2009, 05:45 AM~14635838
> *pm me price for 4 adex's...please.
> *


Damn big money :wow:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Dec 3 2008, 07:07 PM~12328693
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special order.
> *



Andy I want 1 or 2 of these pm me price :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert

Hey Andy... here's that pic of my set up. I appreciate all your help and advise. There will never be another dump in any of my cars but ADEX!!! customer for life


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2009, 11:37 AM~14694413
> *Hey Andy... here's that pic of my set up. I appreciate all your help and advise. There will never be another dump in any of my cars but ADEX!!! customer for life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ANDY FOR TAKING TIME OUT OF HIS BUSY SCHEDULE AND CHATTING WITH ME AGAIN TODAY. YOU HAVE BEEN VERY HELPFUL TO ME ON MAKING THE RIGHT DECISIONS ON BUILDING AN AIRCRAFT SET UP. THANK YOU VERY MUCH HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WE WILL TALK VERY SOON


----------



## DUVAL

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 6 2009, 12:37 PM~14694413
> *Hey Andy... here's that pic of my set up. I appreciate all your help and advise. There will never be another dump in any of my cars but ADEX!!! customer for life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rick I'm glad to have been able to help you, and you've got the makings of a great setup there!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Aug 6 2009, 06:04 PM~14697299
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ANDY FOR TAKING TIME OUT OF HIS BUSY SCHEDULE AND CHATTING WITH ME AGAIN TODAY. YOU HAVE BEEN VERY HELPFUL TO ME ON MAKING THE RIGHT DECISIONS ON BUILDING AN AIRCRAFT SET UP. THANK YOU VERY MUCH HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WE WILL TALK VERY SOON
> *


Rolando you are welcome call anytime.
Andy


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## R0L0

TTT


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

i need rebuild kits with the spring, can anyone help? your answering machine is full lol 816-916-7032


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Sep 3 2009, 01:00 PM~14971259
> *i need rebuild kits with the spring, can anyone help? your answering machine is full lol    816-916-7032
> *


Sorry, I cleared my answering machine, and left you a message. 
Andy


----------



## Caddy-1991

pm for adex all caind price and u have paypal ?


----------



## 187_Regal

here you go andy.....


----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## 187_Regal




----------



## 187_Regal

mine.....


----------



## 187_Regal

learning from the door......lol


----------



## 187_Regal

oU8V0eQVkkw&feature


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 18 2009, 06:28 AM~15116723
> *learning from the door......lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice pic. russ..


----------



## 187_Regal

thanks dave just showing andy pics of what his product has made possible for me and others.


----------



## 187_Regal

video of mine from the first time hopping at a show.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Hello Andy, this might need some Adex's too............


















looking for 4 chrome, photoshoot in the near future...


----------



## 63hardtoprider

oops, double post


----------



## 187_Regal

Here you go andy........ video of jesses single pump caddy from over the weekend in STL....


----------



## elchuy87

Hey Andy Can You Call Me ASAP......Thanks


----------



## sour diesel

Andy is there anyway I can buy some stickers? i also need to purchase 2 hardware kits for the candle mount to the body. Can you help me out or point me in the right direction??
thanks


----------



## ANGELDUSTRIDAZ

This my first setup and first car 
PROUD TO HAVE ADEX IN MY CAR !


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Oct 20 2009, 06:13 PM~15415778
> *This my first setup and first car
> PROUD TO HAVE ADEX IN MY CAR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm do'n a Homie Styln hydro set up make over... :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Just picked up these 4 new toys for my set up...:biggrin: :0 





What you think this is a game???? :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

hope ya feel better andy!!!thanx for the help last night!!pics comin soon!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

ttt for the best dump in the world!!!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Thanks Andy.........reppin ADEX to the fullest down in Australia.


----------



## KAKALAK

For some reason I cant stop lookin at this pic :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://tinypic.com/r/rj4nps/6


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ANGELDUSTRIDAZ_@Oct 20 2009, 07:13 PM~15415778
> *This my first setup and first car
> PROUD TO HAVE ADEX IN MY CAR !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elchuy87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elchuy87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

Hi Andy...
thanks for everything.....
proud to be an ADEX distributor down here in Australia........
Jay...
MORE BOUNCE AUSTRALIA..........


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## .TODD

was having problem with my dump clld andy he had it fixed in 4 minutes clear accross the country my car wouldnt raise because the dumpe was stuck open andy gave me clear step by step directions and got the car workin just like new my shaft was pushed in he told be to push it in and hit the switch and waalaaa problem soulved excellent customer service excellent expirence

adex number one

andy send me a sticker for my back window would ya :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Nov 19 2009, 12:40 AM~15711682
> *Thanks Andy.........reppin ADEX to the fullest down in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: man best dump ever!! i need 3 more for my caddy!!!!


----------



## Ahhwataday

owwwwww I need to post up picks of my clear body


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ss62vert




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

GOOD TALKING 2 U ANDY SEE NEXT TIME IM IN L.A.


----------



## elchuy87




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

how do i get some adex decals? :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by elchuy87_@Dec 26 2009, 01:00 PM~16090140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

HEY ANDY THIS IS OJ AND I KNOW ITS BEEN A BIT LONGER THAN I EXPECTED TO BE DONE BUT AS I PROMISED HERE IS THE TRUNK JUST NEED THE HARD LINES FOR THE FRONT PUMPS AND TO INSTALL THE DUMP YOU SENT ME....THANKS AGAIN AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## topless_66

Nice set up.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Jan 6 2010, 12:15 AM~16199979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Paul that's very nice!!!
Andy


----------



## fesboogie

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16164708
> *HEY ANDY THIS IS OJ AND I KNOW ITS BEEN A BIT LONGER THAN I EXPECTED TO BE DONE BUT AS I PROMISED HERE IS THE TRUNK JUST NEED THE HARD LINES FOR THE FRONT PUMPS AND TO INSTALL THE DUMP YOU SENT ME....THANKS AGAIN AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU  AND YOUR FAMILY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT THE HARD LINES BACK FROM THE POLISHER TODAY SO I WILL POST PICS OF IT DONE THIS WEEKEND :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## NICE DREAMS




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jan 24 2008, 03:45 AM~9770059
> *the only way to roll......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Andy..........
> *


YEA U CHANGED YOUR ADEX FOR A MONSTER GREEN DUMP NOW :biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 26 2010, 02:46 AM~16403120
> *YEA U CHANGED YOUR ADEX FOR A MONSTER GREEN DUMP NOW :biggrin:
> *


hahaha......
yes i did, but now the monster is in another car, and i have put my trusty ADEX back in.......
monster is really good, but adex performs better........ 
i had to see it for myself, i have to say Andy you got your shit together.....
    
Jay.....


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 2 2010, 07:38 PM~16164708
> *HEY ANDY THIS IS OJ AND I KNOW ITS BEEN A BIT LONGER THAN I EXPECTED TO BE DONE BUT AS I PROMISED HERE IS THE TRUNK JUST NEED THE HARD LINES FOR THE FRONT PUMPS AND TO INSTALL THE DUMP YOU SENT ME....THANKS AGAIN AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU  AND YOUR FAMILY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AND HERE SHE GOES WITH ALL THE HARD LINES JUST NEED TO RUN POWER TO THE DUMP AND THEN IM READY TO CHECK THE BACK BUMPER.....FROM THE DOOR OF COURSE :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Feb 3 2010, 06:15 PM~16502659
> *AND HERE SHE GOES WITH ALL THE HARD LINES JUST NEED TO RUN POWER TO THE DUMP AND THEN IM READY TO CHECK THE BACK BUMPER.....FROM THE DOOR OF COURSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats sick OJ!!! :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 4 2010, 03:11 PM~16512956
> *Damn thats sick OJ!!!  :wow:
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE....NOW IF IT WORKS AS GOOD AS IT LOOKS I WILL BE REAL HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## el beto

> _Originally posted by elchuy87_@Dec 25 2009, 07:00 PM~16090140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much can i get one of those for? :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

Jesses single pump caddy on 13s...doin work......


----------



## 187_Regal

love my adex........absolutely the best on the market.

she bumpered for the first time at this show. thanks again andy for making such a great product. hope all is well with you and yours.....


----------



## FirstClass383

I adex shipp to 68508


----------



## goinlow

TTT FOR ANDY AND THE BEST DUMP ON THE MARKET !!!!


----------



## RidinLowBC

> _Originally posted by elchuy87_@Dec 25 2009, 07:00 PM~16090140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How Much for 2 like this ones on the top


----------



## topless_66

> _Originally posted by elchuy87_@Dec 25 2009, 10:00 PM~16090140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2009, 10:27 AM~14401849
> *Here are some new pic's of my car and some pic's of engraving I had done on my knock off's and back plates.. Get'n ready to change out all these oil system dumps for ADEX's.. Hopefully will get this done before the I leave to the Imperials show in Cali next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img=http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1893/1000319bqp.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Andy, finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
What da you think??


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Mar 7 2010, 09:54 AM~16819249
> *How Much for 2 like this ones on the top
> *


whats up homies anyone find out how much these runnin i need 4. get at me


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

THE BEST OF THE BEST RIGHT HERE :thumbsup: MY RAG HAS 1 TO THE NOSE!!!


----------



## elchuy87

> _Originally posted by Kurupt64_@Mar 24 2010, 06:13 PM~16990360
> *whats up homies anyone find out how much these runnin i need 4. get at me
> *


 to find out how much call andy @ (626)798-2156


----------



## nueve5

:biggrin:


----------



## Kurupt64

> _Originally posted by elchuy87_@Mar 26 2010, 08:52 PM~17012928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to find out how much call andy @  (626)798-2156
> *


I appriciate that homie but I can't seem to get a hold of him we keep missin each other.


----------



## hydryan

WHATS THE DIFF. BETWEEN A REG. DUTY AND SUPER DUTY? HOW CAN I TELL BY LOOKING AT THE DUMP? ONE I HAVE SAYS "CONT. DUTY 24V"

THANKS


----------



## elchuy87

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 6 2010, 08:10 PM~17117476
> *WHATS THE DIFF. BETWEEN A REG. DUTY AND SUPER DUTY? HOW CAN I TELL BY LOOKING AT THE DUMP? ONE I HAVE SAYS "CONT. DUTY 24V"
> 
> THANKS
> *


 THE ONE ON THE RIGHT IT'S THE SUPER DUTY


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## ROLL'N




----------



## elchuy87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N

*Congrats to Jeff in Colorado Springs,CO he won himself a Special made Roll'n Adex Dump! *


----------



## Mr Impala

:biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 17 2010, 04:12 PM~17218409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whatup Jamal...... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by elchuy87_@Mar 26 2010, 09:52 PM~17012928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to find out how much call andy @  (626)798-2156
> *


HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Everytime I come in here it smells like money :cheesy:


----------



## box chevy

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2010, 09:06 AM~17550528
> *Everytime I come in here it smells like money :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's good stuff. ....the best dump on the market. .....


----------



## 2 stinkin lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2010, 11:06 AM~17550528
> *Everytime I come in here it smells like money :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Andy, a few more pic's of my trunk...


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by box chevy_@May 24 2010, 02:01 PM~17586701
> *the best dump on the market. .....
> *


and the only 100% American Made Square on the market too.


----------



## G-TIMES 559

ANDY U FIND ME A SUPER DUTY SOLENOID YET???

-TOMMY


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17606163
> *Andy, a few more pic's of my trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another little change up..


----------



## Airborne

can't wait till I can afford me a pair of these!


----------



## 254El Lechero

IM LOOKING FOR A REPAIR KIT FOR AN ADEX DUMP HERE IN TX THANKS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

send it back to Andy to get it fixed


----------



## Homie Styln

Andy some jackass ran up on my trailer on my way to Cali...



> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants size]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================
> 
> To all my friends.. Thx you for your concerns from my tragic accident..
> Fortunately were not seriuosly injured. My son is having back and neck issues and so am I but it could have been worse..
> 
> Some fool ran up on the back of my trailer and messed up Homie Styln..
> Not to worry, my friends at Hagerty's will be there to make sure she get's back on the road.. Cops were very cool with me.. Don't get me wrong I'm glad no one was killed but I felt like fuk'n this idiot up.. He could have killed my son.. He hit us dead on from the rear, and didn't brake at all...
Click to expand...


----------



## elchuy87

thanks andy !!!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

4RM THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

adex still # 1.....
thanks andy
putting adex in the rides of Australia....  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by box chevy_@May 24 2010, 12:01 PM~17586701
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: That's good stuff. ....the best dump on the market. .....
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR THE CHAMP MR.ADEX


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Jan 23 2008, 02:39 PM~9764740
> *
> (626) 798-2156</span>, email <a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a> or PM <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=3189\' target=\'_blank\'>Andy</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jan 24 2008, 10:00 AM~9771428
> *ADEX! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

904 IN THE HOUSE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Sep 7 2010, 08:26 PM~18509474
> *904 IN THE HOUSE
> *


Okay I want the spot light now :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

Good talkin with you yesterday ANDY. Thanks for the interest in the '59 and for some good ideas. Anyways, I'm thinking really HARD about a few Adex's for my setup. Gotta save up :biggrin:


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY

Greatest customer service!!
Ain't nothing better than an adex dump.
Thanks Andy for your time the dump worked
great.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

Where can i get me an adex sticker for my windshield? Preferably a small one for corner of back windshield or side windows. ...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Oct 6 2010, 07:23 PM~18755259
> *Where can i get me an adex sticker for my windshield?    Preferably a small one for corner of back windshield or side windows. ...
> *



PM me your info and I'll send you some.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by DOGGYSTYLECHEVY_@Sep 28 2010, 10:29 PM~18689015
> *Greatest customer service!!
> Ain't nothing better than an adex dump.
> Thanks Andy for your time the dump worked
> great.
> *


Thank you, glad I could help.
Andy


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Oct 15 2010, 11:07 AM~18819675
> *Thank you, glad I could help.
> Andy
> *


Wut up andy I'm trying to get an adex repaird or bye a rebuild kit pm some info please if its not a bother thank u!


----------



## Classic Customs

nice talking with you today andy. 
here is the link to my idea. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=18798332


----------



## muffin_man




----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Oct 15 2010, 11:05 AM~18819667
> *PM me your info and I'll send you some.
> Andy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

HERE IS MY TRUNK WITH MY SUPER DUTY ADEX SPONSORED BY MY BOY ANDY....


----------



## box chevy

one day :biggrin:


----------



## McBain

what's up andy im jorge hav'nt talk to you for an awhile. i sold you all those parts 58's including gas tank


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Oct 30 2010, 12:22 PM~18947516
> *HERE IS MY TRUNK WITH MY SUPER DUTY ADEX SPONSORED BY MY BOY ANDY....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY ANDY AS ALWAYS A PLEASURE TALKING WITH YOU.....I WILL BE GETTING AHOLD OF YOU SOON TO GET THOSE OTHER TWO DUMPS SO I CAN HAVE AN ALL ADEX TRUNK!!!!

AND HERE IS A PIC OF THE FRONT DUMP IN ACTION :wow:


----------



## mikey moe

78 caprice 4 sale 3000obo 314 744 1260 mike


----------



## T BONE

Hey fucktard does this look like the classified section?


----------



## og326

How much for an adex dump??? let me know...


----------



## Homie Styln

*Happy Thanksgiving to my friend Andy (ADEX) from Lil John NEW WAVE...* 
Hold'n it down in the Great state of Texas...


----------



## mattd




----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Nov 22 2010, 05:24 PM~19135590
> *Hey fucktard does this look like the classified section?
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 85 cc

> _Originally posted by 87luxcut_@Nov 15 2010, 05:59 PM~19075920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78 caprice 4 sale 3000obo 314 744 1260 mike
> *


 wtf!!!!!!! who the fuck would paint that shit!!??????


----------



## Homie Styln

Happy New Years to all my homies, be safe out there tonite...


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Andy!!!! :wave: :wave: Whats going on? anymore 58 luck???


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

aatt


----------



## LIKE A PIMP




----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## 81CUTTDOGG




----------



## hocus

i have a quick question for anyone who could answer me, i have a 1995 chevy s10 its a 5 speed, i want to make it into a lowrider is this do-able??? since its a manual transmission??


----------



## southsyde64

how much 4 a super duty with plug shipped to san antonio tx 78223


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77

> _Originally posted by hocus_@Feb 13 2011, 04:25 PM~19859236
> *i have a quick question for anyone who could answer me, i have a 1995 chevy s10 its a 5 speed, i want to make it into a lowrider is this do-able??? since its a manual transmission??
> *


Very do able my first lowrider was an isuzu mini pup hydraulics hundred spoke pans lol and a tilt hydro bed amd it was a manual.


----------



## rightwire




----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## heck85

HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR THE ADEX PLUG TOP ONE ??????PM ME THNKS


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

:thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2011, 02:24 AM~19977444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NEWBIE QUESTION.. Why aren't the grounds hooked up.? Dont they need to be to work correctly?


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2011, 12:24 AM~19977444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL CLEAN THOUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 29 2011, 02:42 PM~20211402
> *NEWBIE QUESTION..  Why aren't the grounds hooked up.?  Dont they need to be to work correctly?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## diesel

Can you plum an adex backwards and it not dump ex. Pressure to pressure an brake to return ??? Two of my brand new sticks won't dump this way but one will???


----------



## diesel

Spun em around an all works well  guess their is a right an a wrong way lol


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by diesel_@Apr 17 2011, 09:49 AM~20357923
> *Can you plum an adex backwards and it not dump ex. Pressure to pressure an brake to return ??? Two of my brand new sticks won't dump this way but one will???
> *



Yes you can plumb an ADEX wrong. The right way when utilizing only two ports is PRESSURE to the BRAKE port (slowdown in front of dump), RETURN to reservoir, and plug the PRESSURE port. When utilizing three ports PRESSURE goes to the PRESSURE port (after the check valve), BRAKE port to cylinders, and RETURN port to reservoir. 
Call me if you have any questions and thank you for buying ADEX!
Andy


----------



## dirty_duece

What's the price for one all chrome adex


----------



## tru6lu305

4/S $200.00... ADEX VALVE SOLENOID CONTROL, PART#23500-23, SERIAL#245X, CONTROL DUTY 24V, ASSEMBLY DATE APRIL 1956 HIT ME UP, 7862580183 Q!


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2011, 12:24 AM~19977444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 19 2011, 02:12 PM~20586220
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 24 2011, 04:42 PM~20619447
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

kakalak said:


> :uh:


its not the bondo thread..............you must be lost sucka


----------



## KAKALAK

DUVAL said:


> its not the bondo thread..............you must be lost sucka


no this is the place where real cars are built.... Now you know your lost


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## Wickeddragon68

ADEX FOR THE BUILD I THINK SO!:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LOWASME

So how do I wire a Adex to a 3 pump set up?? I am having one hell of a time. Here's a link to my topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/show...m-on-a-3-pump-set-up-on-4-stich-s-single-dump


----------



## PEPSI_559

THANKZ ANDY DIZ IZ WAT IM RUNNIN ADEX ALL DAY LONG..........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWASME

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Yes you can plumb an ADEX wrong. The right way when utilizing only two ports is PRESSURE to the BRAKE port (slowdown in front of dump), RETURN to reservoir, and plug the PRESSURE port. When utilizing three ports PRESSURE goes to the PRESSURE port (after the check valve), BRAKE port to cylinders, and RETURN port to reservoir.
> Call me if you have any questions and thank you for buying ADEX!
> Andy


WoW,I didn't know this. so how is my set-up? Dose this look right to you? :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo

What's this worth?


----------



## LOWASME

LOWASME said:


> WoW,I didn't know this. so how is my set-up? Dose this look right to you? :dunno:


??


----------



## str8chillen

how much for a rebuild kit... and top wire piece..pm me


----------



## SPOOK82

cant wait to install my adex


----------



## Flatbroke

hocus said:


> i have a quick question for anyone who could answer me, i have a 1995 chevy s10 its a 5 speed, i want to make it into a lowrider is this do-able??? since its a manual transmission??


No.


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## PEPSI_559

Whatz good Andy howz everythan goin bro?


----------



## Junior LOC

DEDICATION 818 TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DEDICATION TO THE TOP...CLEAN TOPIC


----------



## 1229




----------



## Junior LOC

DEDICATION 818 TTMFT


----------



## The_Lobo

dedication to the future ttf:boink:


----------



## Junior LOC

DEDICATION 818 TTMFT​


----------



## rims12345

*rims*

rims
chrome rims
A great post but How to select a cool CAR. ​


----------



## PEPSI_559

Damn I c all my Dedication family all up on here.. Cen. Cali bug upz Adex Andy


----------



## Jack Bauer

Junior LOC said:


> DEDICATION 818 TTMFT​


YOU DO REALIZE THAT THIS IS A PINNED TOPIC. TTT DOESN'T DO ANYTHING HERE. THIS TOPIC IS ALWAYS AT THE TOP...AS IT SHOULD BE.


----------



## Jack Bauer

DUVAL said:


>


THOSE FITTINGS LOOK ALMOST AS BAD AS THAT CHAIR AND THOSE PLAQUES. RESPECT THAT ADEX AND GET SOME NEW FITTINGS.


----------



## Big Shizzle

Hey Andy,

My name is Sean and I called and left you a voice message about a Super Duty I bought from CCE that won't dump. Please give me a ring bro...310-710-5636. Thanks so much bro. I was out your way for booze cruise that my club Supernaturals thru on 15 July and had hoped to meet you and Ted this time I especially looked forward to finally meeting you in person because of all the conversations we used to have when I worked for Fernando Garcia at his shop Sekond II None. Anyway...maybe next time....call me please.


----------



## PEPSI_559

Good talkin 2 U again Andy and thankz 4 all ur help greatly appreciated


----------



## Junior LOC

Jack Bauer said:


> YOU DO REALIZE THAT THIS IS A PINNED TOPIC. TTT DOESN'T DO ANYTHING HERE. THIS TOPIC IS ALWAYS AT THE TOP...AS IT SHOULD BE.


I already know that this is a pinned topic and I want to make sure that my name Stays on Top!!
DEDICATION 818 TTMFT 

Hey ANDY, after reading your Topic I'm Convinced to Get some ADEX Dumps.

THanks for a Great Product​


----------



## THE SOURCE

HI ALL,
I HAVE A ADEX WIREING ISSUE
OK
I HAVE 4 DUMPS
2 ARE REG
2 ARE SUPER DUTY
2 PUMP SET UP BUT ONLY USING 1 ADEX TO EACH PUMP.

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS.......

WHEN I WIRE UP THE REG ADEX THEY WORK FINE ( 1 DUMP ON EACH PUMP )
ON THE SAME SET UP USING THE SAME WIRES I USED ON THE REG ADEX I CHANGE THE DUMPS OVER TO THE SUPER DUTY AND ONLY ONE DUMP WORKS .....NOW ON THAT SIDE THAT DOES NOT WORK
THIS IS WHAT I DID.....
CHANGED TO A NEW SWITCH AND RE WIRED THE WHOLE SIDE OVER AGAIN AND STILL DIDNT WORK ( THROW IN A REG ADEX AND IT WORKS BUT THROW BACK IN THE SUPERDUTY AND NOTHING....

THEN TO TEST ONCE AGAIN THAT THE SUPERDUTY WORKS ...I FROM THE TRUNK GET ANOTHER SWITCH AND RUN 1 WIRE TO 24V AND ONE TO THE PLUG AND IT WORKS....BUT WHEN I DISCONNECT AND RE WIRE TO THE DASH SWITCH IT DOES NOT WORK 

DOES ANY KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG.
ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT 
THANKS.


----------



## THE SOURCE

HI ALL,
I HAVE A ADEX WIREING ISSUE
I HAVE 4 DUMPS 2 ARE REG 
2 ARE SUPER DUTY 
2 PUMP SET UP BUT ONLY USING 1 ADEX TO EACH PUMP.
THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS.......
WHEN I WIRE UP THE REG ADEX THEY WORK FINE ( 1 DUMP ON EACH PUMP )
ON THE SAME SET UP USING THE SAME WIRES I USED ON THE REG ADEX I CHANGE THE DUMPS OVER TO THE SUPER DUTY AND ONLY ONE DUMP WORKS
.....NOW ON THAT SIDE THAT DOES NOT WORK THIS IS WHAT I DID.....
CHANGED TO A NEW SWITCH AND RE WIRED THE WHOLE SIDE OVER AGAIN AND STILL DIDNT WORK ( THROW IN A REG ADEX AND IT WORKS BUT THROW BACK IN THE SUPERDUTY AND NOTHING....THEN TO TEST ONCE AGAIN THAT THE SUPERDUTY WORKS ...
I FROM THE TRUNK GET ANOTHER SWITCH AND RUN 1 WIRE TO 24V AND ONE TO THE PLUG AND IT WORKS....BUT WHEN I DISCONNECT AND RE WIRE TO THE DASH SWITCH IT DOES NOT WORK DOES ANY KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT THANKS.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP

THE SOURCE said:


> HI ALL,
> I HAVE A ADEX WIREING ISSUE
> I HAVE 4 DUMPS 2 ARE REG
> 2 ARE SUPER DUTY
> 2 PUMP SET UP BUT ONLY USING 1 ADEX TO EACH PUMP.
> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS.......
> WHEN I WIRE UP THE REG ADEX THEY WORK FINE ( 1 DUMP ON EACH PUMP )
> ON THE SAME SET UP USING THE SAME WIRES I USED ON THE REG ADEX I CHANGE THE DUMPS OVER TO THE SUPER DUTY AND ONLY ONE DUMP WORKS
> .....NOW ON THAT SIDE THAT DOES NOT WORK THIS IS WHAT I DID.....
> CHANGED TO A NEW SWITCH AND RE WIRED THE WHOLE SIDE OVER AGAIN AND STILL DIDNT WORK ( THROW IN A REG ADEX AND IT WORKS BUT THROW BACK IN THE SUPERDUTY AND NOTHING....THEN TO TEST ONCE AGAIN THAT THE SUPERDUTY WORKS ...
> I FROM THE TRUNK GET ANOTHER SWITCH AND RUN 1 WIRE TO 24V AND ONE TO THE PLUG AND IT WORKS....BUT WHEN I DISCONNECT AND RE WIRE TO THE DASH SWITCH IT DOES NOT WORK DOES ANY KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT THANKS.


NO YOU DONT.......
YOU WORKED THAT SHIT OUT.......


----------



## Junior LOC

FLAKED FLATOP said:


> NO YOU DONT.......
> YOU WORKED THAT SHIT OUT.......


:werd:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TATTOO-76 said:


>


 :worship: EASY " MONSTER" EASY!! LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship: EASY " MONSTER" EASY!! LOL. :thumbsup:


LMAO!!!


----------



## El Callejero

dirty_duece said:


> What's the price for one all chrome adex


Price shipped to 88201 with plug please


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## IMPALA863

JUZ GOT A CANDLE FROM HIM:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

IMPALA863 said:


> JUZ GOT A CANDLE FROM HIM:thumbsup:


Thats whats up Homie!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

DIPN714 said:


>


Looks good homie, is that a convertible el camino??


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*A PLEASURE TALKING WITH YOU THIS MORNING ANDY AS ALWAYS...I AM SUPER STOKED ON THAT IDEA WE TALKED ABOUT....I THINK "WINGS AND DUMPS" WILL BE THE NEXT BIGGEST THING TO "CHICKEN AND WAFFLES"...LMAO*


----------



## Junior LOC

TROUBLESOME said:


> *A PLEASURE TALKING WITH YOU THIS MORNING ANDY AS ALWAYS...I AM SUPER STOKED ON THAT IDEA WE TALKED ABOUT....I THINK "WINGS AND DUMPS" WILL BE THE NEXT BIGGEST THING TO "CHICKEN AND WAFFLES"...LMAO*



*""I THINK "WINGS AND DUMPS" WILL BE THE NEXT BIGGEST THING TO "CHICKEN AND WAFFLES"...LMAO""

Thats some Funny Shit right there!! :bowrofl:*


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

HEY BRO HOW MUCH FOR ALL 4 DUMPS ??????PM ME THNKS​


----------



## knightowl480




----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> *""I THINK "WINGS AND DUMPS" WILL BE THE NEXT BIGGEST THING TO "CHICKEN AND WAFFLES"...LMAO""Thats some Funny Shit right there!! :bowrofl:*


This GUY lmao FUNNY SHIT


----------



## bori64

just got my adex off my boy, gonna start getting my 64 ready for summer cant wait, but like always new york weather sucks ass, just more time to get ready, nothing better than ADEX, need that sticker so tha haters kno wut it do!!!!thanks angel.


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

pm me the price on the reg n super duty adex with plugs n all


----------



## DIPN714

ANDY;;;ADEX,, IN DA HOUSE BIG AL SAID IT;;;SEE WHAT ADEX DOES;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:ddo da home work an u will b back on da switch


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## bori64

just got those decals today thanx again andy!


----------



## Junior LOC

My boy just installed his ADEX Dump and that shit is HARD! 

Keep on producing them Dumps Andy!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ADEX TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

Hey Andy, it was Firme talking with you Homie. I will be placing an order for my ADEX Dump real soon... Thanks for all the info you provided me with G.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ADEXTTT


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> ADEXTTT


Hey, ADEX stays on TOP Loco..


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> Hey, ADEX stays on TOP Loco..


:yes:


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :yes:


What up Javi?

Soon we will be ordering our ADEX Dumps que no! 

We are from the West and Fuck with Nothing but the Best!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ADEX TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

:guns:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Adex ttt


----------



## Junior LOC

:finger:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Adexttt


----------



## bigtroubles1

FPEREZII said:


> Hey i got a quick question. I have a adex, and it works great, when it wants to. The only problem i have had with it is,that it pressure locks on me. Can any one help me out here.


I've had the same problem numerous times . And mine is a true adex.


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## bigtroubles1

*just got wrd today !!! Their will be a photographer along the cruise route..
professional photos by CHINGON THE MAGAZINE *


CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS













*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Adex is the way to go...


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> Adex is the way to go...


:thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Adex


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> Adex


??? :bowrofl::roflmao::bowrofl::roflmao::fool2:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Homie ANDY is doing it...


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> Homie ANDY is doing it...


WTF are you talking about Martin?

We already know Andy is doing it, you need to step your game up and Do It too...


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
74_Slow+ 


Ese Slow! Que onda Guey!!??


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> WTF are you talking about Martin?
> 
> We already know Andy is doing it, you need to step your game up and Do It too...


:wow: what's up JUNIOR LOC


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :wow: what's up JUNIOR LOC


What up MIJA!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> What up MIJA!!


Chillin trying to get over this COLD I'll be ready for the HOP on sat. MIJA don't worry lol Pinche LOCO


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Adex ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> WTF are you talking about Martin?
> 
> We already know Andy is doing it, you need to step your game up and Do It too...


Remember JUNIOR, I'm taking my time and doing it right, My car is built, Not bought.


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> Remember JUNIOR, I'm taking my time and doing it right, My car is built, Not bought.


Lmao!! 

Not everyone can afford to buy, I understand!! 

No worries Loco, TAKE YOUR TIME!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Attt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Lmao!!
> 
> Not everyone can afford to buy, I understand!!
> 
> No worries Loco, TAKE YOUR TIME!!!


I know I can't afford a car already made, Atleast I have the satisfaction to say that I built my own car...


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> I know I can't afford a car already made, Atleast I have the satisfaction to say that I built my own car...


I guess I have the Satisfaction and Luxury of buying mine already built.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


>


JR your building your car too homie yours is a build , yeah you bought a dope 64 but last I checked you were goin to repraint and do some interior work and some upgrades to you setup so you buildin you 64 impala SS loco , 818 SOLO RIDERS DOIN THE DAME THANG LOL:machinegun:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

It goes to show you, You don't know the difference between doing upgrades and a actual build...TTT for the homies that build there own rides...


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> JR your building your car too homie yours is a build , yeah you bought a dope 64 but last I checked you were goin to repraint and do some interior work and some upgrades to you setup so you buildin you 64 impala SS loco , 818 SOLO RIDERS DOIN THE DAME THANG LOL:machinegun:


Exactly my Boy!

Dropping $7K into that Mofo in 2012 so that I can say I finished Building my shit!! 

I got the Best of Both Worlds!!

"DT BEMAD". Bwaahhahaha!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> JR your building your car too homie yours is a build , yeah you bought a dope 64 but last I checked you were goin to repraint and do some interior work and some upgrades to you setup so you buildin you 64 impala SS loco , 818 SOLO RIDERS DOIN THE DAME THANG LOL:machinegun:





mr.glasshouse said:


> Ttt


Your funny martin and like I said JR bought his car already done but he making it his now the way he wants it


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT for adex and the homie andy


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

mr.glasshouse said:


> It goes to show you, You don't know the difference between doing upgrades and a actual build...TTT for the homies that build there own rides...


this GUY I never new redoing everything on a car is an upgrade but okay.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT for adex and the homie andy


Ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> this GUY I never new redoing everything on a car is an upgrade but great job guys


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)
Junior LOC, MI CAMINO '85+, Ernieandheidi1+, mr.glasshouse+


----------



## Junior LOC

"DT BEMAD" -Jr.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

mr.glasshouse said:


> MI CAMINO '85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this GUY I never new redoing everything on a car is an upgrade but great job guys
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY b&$CHES EDIT some1 post just saying :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> mr.glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY b&$CHES EDIT some1 post just saying :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ADEX TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> mr.glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY b&$CHES EDIT some1 post just saying :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :thumbsdown::twak:
Click to expand...


----------



## 74_Slow

what's up LOC


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ADEX


----------



## Junior LOC

74_Slow said:


> what's up LOC


Not much G.

How is the Fam Ese??


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Adex


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:rimshot:


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :rimshot:


BWAHAHA!

What up My Boy!?


----------



## mr.glasshouse

mr.glasshouse said:


> Adex


TTT


----------



## Junior LOC

:fool2:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> :fool2:


:rofl:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> BWAHAHA!
> 
> What up My Boy!?


Sup LOCO Just chillin e tu?


----------



## Junior LOC

Same here RAZA! 

Posted at El Jeffe's pad. Lol


----------



## mr.glasshouse

818


----------



## Junior LOC

:bowrofl:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> :bowrofl:


 lol


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> lol


:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

NY-BOSSMAN said:


> great topic andy....got me a pair!


 nice


----------



## Junior LOC

The Homie Jeff's *ADEX*!

Nothing But the Best over here!!

*818 riders doing the Damn Thing*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> View attachment 410866
> View attachment 410867
> 
> The Homie Jeff's *ADEX*!
> 
> Nothing But the Best over here!!
> 
> *818 riders doing the Damn Thing*


clean


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> clean


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:drama:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup:


 TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:thumbsup:que onda JR LOC


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> :thumbsup:que onda JR LOC


Aqui nomas Ese, leaving your brothers pad...


----------



## Junior LOC

Merry Christmas Andy


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> :thumbsup:


Feliz Navidad RAZAAAA!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

* FELIZ NAVIDAD ANDY MY BOY, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Feliz Navidad RAZAAAA!!!


 *SAME TO YOU HOMIE*


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *SAME TO YOU HOMIE*


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

*MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THAT DEDICATION CAR CLUB!!!:biggrin:*


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## mr.glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## Junior LOC

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## Junior LOC

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Happy New Year Andy!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

HAPPY 2012


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> HAPPY 2012



You always be copying what I do Huh!? BWAHAHAHA!!!

Your trying to hard *Lil Junior LOC*!!! :roflmao:

One day when you *grow up* you can be like me. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> You always be copying what I do Huh!? BWAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Your trying to hard *Lil Junior LOC*!!! :roflmao:
> 
> One day when you *grow up* you can be like me. :biggrin:


Lol, Que onda lil glasshouse,I posted a similar post from the first without seeing the last page...


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> You always be copying what I do Huh!? BWAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Your trying to hard *Lil Junior LOC*!!! :roflmao:
> 
> One day when you *grow up* you can be like me. :biggrin:


Better yet, When you grow up, You can try, You just wont be able to be on my shoes, 13 size homie, Que onda lil junior loc...


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> Lol, Que onda lil glasshouse,I posted a similar post from the first without seeing the last page...


Sure... :thumbsup:



mr.glasshouse said:


> Better yet, When you grow up, You can try, You just wont be able to be on my shoes, 13 size homie, Que onda lil junior loc...


BWAHAHAHA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

[COLOR=#8b4513 said:


> LIL glasshouse[/COLOR] LOC;14986595]Sure... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!!! :biggrin:


Stays on top...LIL glasshouse[/COLOR] LOC;


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> *Junior LOC *Stays on top...


You know it!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

x2....


----------



## Junior LOC

Thank You! :roflmao:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Stays on top!!!


----------



## The_Lobo

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Adex stays on top


----------



## The_Lobo

adex all day


----------



## Junior LOC

The_Lobo said:


> adex all day


Yessir!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

The_Lobo said:


> adex all day


Where been at???


----------



## Junior LOC

Hey Andy, Thanks for the Price quote on the 2-ADEX dumps. I will be calling you real soon.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Sot


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Asot


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

i got 1 in my trunk...hahaha


----------



## mr.glasshouse

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> i got 1 in my trunk...hahaha


How do you like it!!!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Just need the final touch(ADEX)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## DIPN714

ADEX


----------



## toker1

Were do I get a price for a super duty adex


----------



## mr.glasshouse

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


 That's clean!!!


----------



## SPOOK82

BUMP for ADEX


----------



## mr.glasshouse

toker1 said:


> Were do I get a price for a super duty adex


From the first page, His name is Andy!!!


----------



## Snooplwd

I need one super duty adex who do I call


----------



## Big nene 1

This how I roll ADEX! In silver leaf!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Big nene 1 said:


> View attachment 438918
> 
> This how I roll ADEX! In silver leaf!


 x2ttt


----------



## Junior LOC

Sup Andy, The Homie *Javier* from *One Life C.C.* wanted to say *Thank you *for shipping out that *ADEX Dump *so quickly... Here is the results of what it looks like once it was mounted on to his El Caminos Setup



























Looks Good *Javier* (*Mi Camino '85*)!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> Sup Andy, The Homie *Javier* from *One Life C.C.* wanted to say *Thank you *for shipping out that *ADEX Dump *so quickly... Here is the results of what it looks like once it was mounted on to his El Caminos Setup
> 
> View attachment 451867
> View attachment 451868
> View attachment 451855
> View attachment 451856
> 
> 
> Looks Good *Javier* (*Mi Camino '85*)!!


Sup LOCO , thanx for posting some pics up of my ride , ADEX is deff. The way to go TTT for the homie Andy


----------



## PE_AB

Public Enemy CC only rolls with squares...Square Biz...


----------



## Junior LOC

PE_AB said:


> Public Enemy CC only rolls with squares...Square Biz...


Only rolls with Squares?? Wait, what!? That doesn't sound right. Bwahahha!

But i know what you mean Homie!! ADEX IS THE WAY TO GO.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Sup Andy, The Homie *Javier* from *One Life C.C.* wanted to say *Thank you *for shipping out that *ADEX Dump *so quickly... Here is the results of what it looks like once it was mounted on to his El Caminos Setup
> 
> View attachment 451867
> View attachment 451868
> View attachment 451855
> View attachment 451856
> 
> 
> Looks Good *Javier* (*Mi Camino '85*)!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Posted up out here in the *818 Valle*... Rolling with *ADEX Dumps *on* Both Elco's.*


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> View attachment 456880
> View attachment 456881
> View attachment 456882
> View attachment 456883
> 
> 
> Posted up out here in the *818 Valle*... Rolling with *ADEX Dumps *on* Both Elco's.*


 ~That's by parthenia and corbin right~


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~That's by parthenia and corbin right~


Yessirrr!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Yessirrr!


 ~BY THAT BAR~


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~BY THAT BAR~


Lol! Exactly... You remember that spot huh..  It's called stove pipers.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> Lol! Exactly... You remember that spot huh..  It's called stove pipers.


 yaTTT


----------



## Junior LOC




----------



## mr.glasshouse

~ADEX IS THE WAY TO GO~


----------



## Junior LOC

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~ADEX IS THE WAY TO GO~


OMG


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Junior LOC said:


> OMG


:rofl:


----------



## inkera

Thanks for the advice Andy...it worked out great...customer satisfaction always beats customer service.


----------



## PEPSI_559

Andy i need 2 Adex stickerz bro if pozzible


----------



## Dakkeljeph

Wassup guys. I been trying to find someone to fix or rebuild my Adex dump. I hear Andy is the guy to go to, but I've been trying to call and pm Andy but still no reply. Can anyone help me out on this?


----------



## Dakkeljeph

*adex*



Dakkeljeph said:


> Wassup guys. I been trying to find someone to fix or rebuild my Adex dump. I hear Andy is the guy to go to, but I've been trying to call and pm Andy but still no reply. Can anyone help me out on this?


I got in touch with Andy. Thanks Andy for the great conversation and awsome customer service


----------



## mr.glasshouse

inkera said:


> Thanks for the advice Andy...it worked out great...customer satisfaction always beats customer service.


x2ttt


----------



## PEPSI_559

Watz up Andy any stickerz bro??


----------



## Hoppin Poop

Andy helped me many years ago. I've never experienced such good product support since then.


----------



## visionquest23

very nice dumps!


----------



## PEPSI_559

Got stickerz thankz Andy!!!!!!!


----------



## Dakkeljeph

Wassup Andy hows the adex coming along? get at me.


----------



## Madd-Dogg




----------



## 51/50

Is it possible to get some stickers? I use/repair/promote yoir product all the time. Adex is the best dump on the market foe any aplication! Lmk what u need for the stickers. Biue is my color!!


----------



## MR. MARS

I have known Andy my whole life since i was in diapers he has been my neighbor and he always has been someone to try to help u and be 100% bullshit free i use to work for him also in high school when alot of my friends were going the wrong way he showed me u can go the right way and still have nice things he is like a second father to me all of you that have dealt with him have got a taste of what i have been able to enjoy my whole life So andy a friend for over 30 yrs you have remained a man and a man of his word and thats rare your friend whereever you are (even tho u around the corner) Marlon


----------



## MR. MARS

No Toy Dumps Allowed

Adex Only


----------



## Junior LOC

MR. MARS said:


> View attachment 500064
> I have known Andy my whole life since i was in diapers he has been my neighbor and he always has been someone to try to help u and be 100% bullshit free i use to work for him also in high school when alot of my friends were going the wrong way he showed me u can go the right way and still have nice things he is like a second father to me all of you that have dealt with him have got a taste of what i have been able to enjoy my whole life So andy a friend for over 30 yrs you have remained a man and a man of his word and thats rare your friend whereever you are (even tho u around the corner) Marlon


Real talk! :yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## fullsize67

Ok looking for some info on these dumps. Pretty new to hydraulics. After all the good things ive heard about Andy and product im for sure purchasing. What i would like to know is whats the differance? Ive went through this topic and read people talking about super duty, regular, square? whats differnt? Also who sells these? thanks in advance


----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## MR. MARS

Before Adex Andy sold me these Hydro Airs back in 95 and he helped me find alot of NOS parts they were not repoppin for 66 back then


----------



## MR. MARS

Here is a few of Andys cars from the past and i mean just a few


----------



## NO-WAY

ANYONE KNOW IF ANDY IS STILL AROUND HE WONT RETURN CALLS N HAS HAD MY ADEX SINCE FEBURARY......


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

NO-WAY said:


> ANYONE KNOW IF ANDY IS STILL AROUND HE WONT RETURN CALLS N HAS HAD MY ADEX SINCE FEBURARY......


 
NO-WAY, I’m still around-just so busy that I don’t know if I’m coming or going! I apologize for forgetting about you & can’t remember who you are. Please call me on the phone number I sent you earlier and I’ll handle it ASAP!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

NO-WAY said:


> ANYONE KNOW IF ANDY IS STILL AROUND HE WONT RETURN CALLS N HAS HAD MY ADEX SINCE FEBURARY......


NO-WAY in case you did not get my pm yesterday I sent another so call me anytime as I would like to resolve your problem ASAP.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

NO-WAY said:


> ANYONE KNOW IF ANDY IS STILL AROUND HE WONT RETURN CALLS N HAS HAD MY ADEX SINCE FEBURARY......


 
Tony, I spoke to Bruce today not knowing the ADEX he sent me was your dump. I told him that I would have time to fix it this weekend. When Bruce sent me the dump it was with the understanding that I would get to it when I had the time. I specifically told him that it would be a while. Since CCE is one of my good customers, I told Bruce that even though the ADEX had been disassembled (by someone other than myself), I would fix it free of charge - something I normally do not do. Your solenoid, which is not guaranteed, but needs to be replaced, will be again, free of charge. Apparently you never called me and I did speak to Bruce several weeks ago - at which time I assured him that I would have it done for him real soon. Tony, if you were in a big jam and needed the dump real bad you should have told me about your predicament and I would have expedited this matter. Don’t worry though, you’ll have your ADEX next week & it will work as good as new! Please send me your address so I can send it directly to you.
Andy


----------



## NO-WAY

Nuthing was meant in disrespectful way, I hope I didn't affend u in anyway, I was jus tryin 2 reach out 2 sumone to help me.............the dump was diassembled by bruce, I a not trying to get anything for free. I very appricative in what ur r doing....I hope my post did not cause u any problems


----------



## 187_Regal

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Tony, I spoke to Bruce today not knowing the ADEX he sent me was your dump. I told him that I would have time to fix it this weekend. When Bruce sent me the dump it was with the understanding that I would get to it when I had the time. I specifically told him that it would be a while. Since CCE is one of my good customers, I told Bruce that even though the ADEX had been disassembled (by someone other than myself), I would fix it free of charge - something I normally do not do. Your solenoid, which is not guaranteed, but needs to be replaced, will be again, free of charge. Apparently you never called me and I did speak to Bruce several weeks ago - at which time I assured him that I would have it done for him real soon. Tony, if you were in a big jam and needed the dump real bad you should have told me about your predicament and I would have expedited this matter. Don’t worry though, you’ll have your ADEX next week & it will work as good as new! Please send me your address so I can send it directly to you.
> Andy


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Hey Andy Im glad your still around.. do you know how i could get a hold of a couple (Adex) window stickers for my cars? Im still in 
SFV calif. I never do shit but i still got two buckets both Adex equipped!


----------



## Loco66

Hi Andy it's me Javier and I'm up and running on layitlow. Thanks.


----------



## Dakkeljeph

Andy thanks for the super duty adex...GREAT WORK, GREAT SERVICE AND THE BEST QUALITY!!! HANDS DOWN!!!
My boys love it too


----------



## Junior LOC

Dakkeljeph said:


> Andy thanks for the super duty adex...GREAT WORK, GREAT SERVICE AND THE BEST QUALITY!!! HANDS DOWN!!!
> My boys love it too
> View attachment 520712
> 
> View attachment 520711


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Hydrohype said:


> Hey Andy Im glad your still around.. do you know how i could get a hold of a couple (Adex) window stickers for my cars? Im still in
> SFV calif. I never do shit but i still got two buckets both Adex equipped!


Get me your address and I'll send you some.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Dakkeljeph said:


> Andy thanks for the super duty adex...GREAT WORK, GREAT SERVICE AND THE BEST QUALITY!!! HANDS DOWN!!!
> My boys love it too
> View attachment 520712
> 
> View attachment 520711



Great pictures!!! Thank you.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Loco66 said:


> Hi Andy it's me Javier and I'm up and running on layitlow. Thanks.


Hey Javier that's good news.
Andy


----------



## IMPALA863

I got my super duty candle the other day in good condition,,,no hassle,,,I really apreciate it andy.


----------



## Dakkeljeph

Junior LOC said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## Junior LOC

IMPALA863 said:


> I got my super duty candle the other day in good condition,,,no hassle,,,I really apreciate it andy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## genelow

how much do they run for?i wanna order a set


----------



## hoppn cubanito

how and where do i order one?


----------



## 1966rag

i was wounder were to get an adex fixxed i think the candle burnt ?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

1966rag said:


> i was wounder were to get an adex fixxed i think the candle burnt ?


Just give me a call at (626) 798-2156.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

IMPALA863 said:


> I got my super duty candle the other day in good condition,,,no hassle,,,I really apreciate it andy.



You are very welcome and thank you!
Andy


----------



## Junior LOC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

I'm sure Each and Every one of these cars were ADEX Equipped :boink:


----------



## Junior LOC

Junior LOC said:


> I'm sure Each and Every one of these cars were ADEX Equipped :boink:


Junior LOC~One Life Car Club 818~ cruising by to share the Hop experience from the "Torres Empire L.A. Supershow" this past weekend 9-2-12.

Enjoy them Videos RAZA!


----------



## Junior LOC

Hey Andy- Look at the Silver '64 Impala (1st Video) with the Black Top Repping with that ADEX Sticker on the Roof. 

ADEX or Nothing!!! :boink:

All Hoppers and True Riders know that ADEX is the way to go :yes:

Hit up my boy Andy to find out what retail Hydraulic shops are in your area so you can buy your ADEX square Dump or ADEX Super Duty today!!!

You will see a difference once you get your ADEX Square Dump installed~GUARANTEED!

Here the Rest of the Videos that I couldn't get to last night...Enjoy RAZA!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Me (Junior LOC)~Practicing my 3-wheeling in Skrappy's Lincoln TownCar on 9-8-12

One Life Car Club~Southern Califas~BIG 818


----------



## Junior LOC

What up Andy, a few of these Low-Lows are equipped with ADEX Square Dumps  :boink:

ADEX is the only way to go :yes:

One Life Car Club~Sur Califas dipping with WiseguyS Car Club after the Good Times 818 Carshow at Monroe High School


----------



## Junior LOC

Gotta keep this page ALIVE for my boy Andy. 

Here are the videos of ONE LIFE CC posted up at Woodley Park for the Majestics 818 End of Summer Picnic...Enjoy RAZA!!


----------



## josephm86

Andy call me need 3 candles and wires 7192145611 thanks andy asap


----------



## Junior LOC

ADEX equipped Hoppers at the 818~NORTH HOLLYWOOD HOP on 9-22-12


----------



## Junior LOC

What up Andy :wave:

Junior LOC~One Life CC Familia~keeping your Thread Alive!! :h5:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Nick (bonez) from the Hamb.  Just saying hello...


----------



## topless65

Where can we still order an ADEX from..and how long (and how much) does it take...?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

topless65 said:


> Where can we still order an ADEX from..and how long (and how much) does it take...?


Call me at the number I sent you & I'll steer you in the right direction.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

dogbonekustoms said:


> Nick (bonez) from the Hamb.  Just saying hello...



Hey Nick how are ya?
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Dakkeljeph said:


> Andy thanks for the super duty adex...GREAT WORK, GREAT SERVICE AND THE BEST QUALITY!!! HANDS DOWN!!!
> My boys love it too
> View attachment 520712
> 
> View attachment 520711



Thank you for the compliments & for the really great pics!
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Junior LOC said:


> I'm sure Each and Every one of these cars were ADEX Equipped :boink:



:thumbsup:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Junior LOC said:


> What up Andy, a few of these Low-Lows are equipped with ADEX Square Dumps  :boink:
> 
> ADEX is the only way to go :yes:
> 
> One Life Car Club~Sur Califas dipping with WiseguyS Car Club after the Good Times 818 Carshow at Monroe High School


Hey Junior. :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Hey Junior. :thumbsup:


What up Andy! 

Just Trying to keep your thread going with these new videos of more Hoppers Eqquiped with ADEX Square Dumps! 

"chOLow TV" ONE LIFE CC~Sur Califas @ La Gente SuperShow 10-20-12

We were on our way over there mashing on the 10 Fwy headed Eastbound to Imperial Califas.



























Hoppers doing the Damn Thing!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Javier's ElCo with an *ADEX* on his Setup!

*8ONE8*LIFE


----------



## VEINStheONE

:thumbsup:I NEED SOME MORE ADEX DUMPS...............


----------



## josephm86

Hey andy its joe from colorado can send me a super duty and regular duty and wireplugs call me 719-214-5611


----------



## Homie Styln

MR. MARS said:


> View attachment 500064
> I have known Andy my whole life since i was in diapers he has been my neighbor and he always has been someone to try to help u and be 100% bullshit free i use to work for him also in high school when alot of my friends were going the wrong way he showed me u can go the right way and still have nice things he is like a second father to me all of you that have dealt with him have got a taste of what i have been able to enjoy my whole life So andy a friend for over 30 yrs you have remained a man and a man of his word and thats rare your friend whereever you are (even tho u around the corner) Marlon


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

X2 I did'nt really know Andy when I was younger but have got'n to know him over the last 4 years. He helped me out when I was rebuilding my Impala. Very positive guy..


----------



## Junior LOC

Merry Christmas Andy!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Happy New Year, Andy!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85




----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> View attachment 590305


:thumbsup: :h5:

That's right, Javier.


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup: :h5:
> 
> That's right, Javier.


 yeah boy ADEX is deff. The way to go, we need to get you one to throw in the 64 when it gets back my boy


----------



## Junior LOC

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> yeah boy ADEX is deff. The way to go, we need to get you one to throw in the 64 when it gets back my boy


You already know I'm getting one very soon, 1st I gotta get my '64 back. LOL


----------



## rollinniagara




----------



## MI CAMINO '85

GOT MY ADEX DO YOU? lol


----------



## Junior LOC

ADEX in action!

LIVING THIS *8-ONE-8-LIFE* TO THE FULLEST!


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

OK so I have four Adex dumps and I need to get the candle chromed. Is there a way to break it down to have it chromed? Whats the trick?


----------



## Junior LOC

serve_n_swerve said:


> OK so I have four Adex dumps and I need to get the candle chromed. Is there a way to break it down to have it chromed? Whats the trick?


Send it to Andy so he can take them apart and you can Chrome them. Once they are Chormed send them back to Andy and he will rebuild them for you....Just saying if you want them rebuilt correctly.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ttt


----------



## Junior LOC

Check out this Video we did, Andy.

*ONE LIFE CAR CLUB-Sur Califas* straight posted in the mix!! :guns:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85




----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## Fabians




----------



## DIPN714

ADEX;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;ADEX;;;


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fabians

DIPN714 said:


> ADEX;;;;


----------



## Fabians

:yes:


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

ADEX equipped! Derrick "Switchman".


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Going through the fuel system for now.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Junior LOC

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> ADEX equipped! Derrick "Switchman".





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Going through the fuel system for now.





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 680906





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>





ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


>


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Homie Styln

Andy almost done with the rebuild.. Installling the set up this week..


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Homie Styln said:


> Andy almost done with the rebuild.. Installling the set up this week..
> 
> 
> View attachment 692441
> View attachment 692449
> View attachment 692457
> View attachment 692465
> View attachment 692473
> View attachment 692481


John that's looking real good!


----------



## Ahhwataday

owwwww that looks good!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Supreme59rag

Any reason a super duty would stick open?


----------



## Supreme59rag

Supreme59rag said:


> Any reason a super duty would stick open?


Never mind. Guess I fixed it myself. Must've had something small stuck in it. Pushed the pin and blew a lil air through and it popped the pin right back out all the way.


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Supreme59rag said:


> Never mind. Guess I fixed it myself. Must've had something small stuck in it. Pushed the pin and blew a lil air through and it popped the pin right back out all the way.


Call me at the # I just sent you.
Andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Supreme59rag

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> Call me at the # I just sent you.
> Andy


I was nice talking to you Andy. Thank you for your help. You have another life long customer


----------



## 96cadilac

Need a price on a dump please


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Supreme59rag said:


> I was nice talking to you Andy. Thank you for your help. You have another life long customer


It was my pleasure & thank you, I appreciate that!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

1954 Ford Convertible owned and restyled by James "Jim" Logue of Long Beach, California. Jim's Ford is one of the first cars, and maybe even the first one, that used hydraulic lifts to alter the ground clearance. By pressing... a button, the car could be raised or lowered 1-6 inches by utilizing a hydraulic system built from aircraft surplus parts.[1] There is an discussion going on wether or not Jim's car was fit with hydraulic lifts before Ron Aguirre's 1956 Chevrolet Corvette, also known as the X-Sonic. The X-Sonic has for many years been credited as the first hydraulic operated car, and Ron claimed that he had lifts from a Port-A-Power tool installed on the X-Sonic at least by October of 1958. Jim claims that he bought his lifts from Palleys late in 1957 or early in 1958. This was done many years ago, so he can't remember the exact dates. He had all of the original receipts from Palleys from when he built the car, but all of these were lost in a divorce. What he do remember though, is that the photo shoot that was done for Custom Cars February 1959 found place September 30th, 1958, the day before his birthday.[2]Andy Lodi</ref> While Ron's Corvette used lifts to lower and raise the front suspension only, Jim's Ford was fit with lifts on all four corners, and it can be acknowledged as the first car having hydraulics installed all around. The hood on Jim's Ford was also operated by hydraulics.[2]

Jim's father bought the car as a 1954 Ford Business Coupe in Dearborn, Michigan in 1954. In 1955 the car was crashed,and Jim bought the remains so he could turn it into a custom.[2] Jim had always wanted a car that was different when he set out to build his first custom car, so he combined talents with his father to create the innovative award winning convertible. The rear portion of the body was completely hand built one-piece construction with all seams filled-in. The trunk compartment and deck lid were eliminated, and a molded in Continental kit was strictly ornamental. A 1957 Oldsmobile hubcap spinner was installed on the "Connie Kit". The rear fenders were lengthened 12-inches, and 1956 Lincoln taillights were mounted in the frenched openings. Three metal plates were used to form a step effect at the base of the taillights. A cut down 1949 Buick rear bumper featuring 1956 Lincoln exhaust tips was installed in the rear. Up front, an extremely wide grille cavity was filled with grille teeth from three 1956 Chevrolet Corvette center sections. Mesh was installed behind the sections. A 1955 Cadillac front bumper fit with a 1956 Cadillac cross bar graced the front of the car along with frenched headlights from a 1955 Mercury. A 1957 Ford convertible windshield and cowl were blended into a sculptured portion of the cowl and door panels, and an indentation in the hod flared back to the windshield. Jim later told Andy Lodi, that bought the car in the 2000s, that the windshield was done this way because Jim didn't know how to chop it.[2] Inside, a late model dash and steering wheel served as substitute for the original equipment. The seats were upholstered by Jim's dad in white and gold Boltavex material, and the front seat was separated into three parts. When Jim's Ford was featured in Custom Cars February 1959, it was powered by the stock mill. The engine had been hopped up though, and it was equipped with a three-carb intake manifold. Photos showing the engine room shows two large cans in the engine compartment that were supposedly reservoirs for the hydraulics.[3] This was not correct, as the "cans" were actually covers covering the hydraulics. The first restyled version of the car featured the stock roof. By September 1958 the car had been converted into a convertible.[2]

Jim's Ford was shown at the 10th annual National Roadster Show in February, 1959. At the show, Jim's Ford won the "Clyde Giraldo Memorial Award" for contributing the most to the automobile industry.[4] This was the first year the award was given out to tribute the well know Bay Area sports writer Clyde Giraldo.[5] Jim was 23 years old when he won the award, and according to a story about Jim published in the Independent Long Beach newspaper from February 28, 1959, he was in the army at the time. The same story states that Jim spent two years restyling the car. The car was only displayed at four show while Jim owned. As he was in the army at the time, it was his dad that took the car to the shows. These four shows were the 1959 National Roadster Show, the 1959 Renegades Rod & Custom Motorama, the 1959 Pasadena Motor Pageant and the 1959 Las Vegas Rod & Custom Autorama. The car did also appear briefly in the move The Time Machine from 1960.[2]

When Jim returned from the army, he bought a house and established a family, so the car was set aside. It sat outside in Jim's backyard for the next 38 years, until the city demanded Jim to remove this and several other cars from his property. When Jim had to remove the cars, he called Andy Lodi and asked if he was interested in buying the old custom. Andy, who had been trying to buy the car for years jumped at the opportunity to save this milestone custom car.

http://www.kustomrama.com/index.php?title=Jim_Logue's_1954_Ford


----------



## Ole School 97

*Price*

Need a price for a regular duty shipped to las vegas,nv. 89156. Thanks for your time...


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## Homie Styln

My car is finally done... From this to this..


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Homie Styln said:


> My car is finally done... From this to this..
> View attachment 937962
> 
> 
> View attachment 937970
> View attachment 937978
> View attachment 937986
> View attachment 937994
> View attachment 938010
> View attachment 938026


Great job John!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 939186
> View attachment 939194
> View attachment 939202


Beautiful!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Paint by: Steve DeMan


----------



## Skim

4 adex in my trunk


----------



## ElProfeJose

nice pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

Skim said:


> 4 adex in my trunk


Clean work!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

WHATS UP GUY'S LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME OUT AND TAKE THE LOWRIDERS OUT FOR A CRUISE THIS APRIL 13TH, 2014...WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM CORONA PARK TO FAIRMONT PARK IN RIVERSIDE. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS......THE ONLY THING WE ASK FROM YOU IS TO BRING IS A GOOD POSITIVE ATTITUDE AND LETS ALL GO FOR A CRUISE!!!!!! WE WILL BE MEETING AT 1PM AT CORNA PARK AND ROLL OUT TIME WILL BE AT 2PM....SHINE UP THE LOLO'S AND LET'S DO THIS BIG!!!! TTT THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!!! AND BUMPING!!!!





Thanks for the support!! TTT.


----------



## DIPN714

---------------------------------------ADEX-----------------------

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Skim BEAUTIFUL set-up!!!! Post some pics of the car.



Skim said:


> 4 adex in my trunk


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## MR. MARS




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

MR. MARS said:


>


Great shot Marlon!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## top dollar ptown

*THANK YOU ANDY FOR THE ADEX WORKING PERFECT........FROM RUBEN A1 TIRES & KUSTOM HESPERIA,CA*


----------



## datinmans58




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

top dollar ptown said:


> *THANK YOU ANDY FOR THE ADEX WORKING PERFECT........FROM RUBEN A1 TIRES & KUSTOM HESPERIA,CA*
> View attachment 1270010


Ruben thank you!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156




----------



## donz67

hey guys my adex worked fine yesterday and today it wont do anything. i even ran a wire straight from my battery to it and still wont dump. any advice? thanks


----------



## donz67

please PM me, if you have any ideas..thanks


----------



## mexhika

Ttt for the homie Andy. Good people !!! Andy it's Noah with the black 62


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

Hey Noah how are you?


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE

4 ADEX THANKS ANDY


----------



## Junior LOC

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> View attachment 1322962


----------



## ANTLOCC

Any one have an adex stick open?


----------



## Junior LOC

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> View attachment 1441881
> 
> 
> 4 ADEX THANKS ANDY


----------



## ANTLOCC

Got in contact with Andy great customer service 
Thanks again homie!


----------



## ANTLOCC

Adex working like new thanks again to andy


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

ANTLOCC said:


> Got in contact with Andy great customer service
> Thanks again homie!


:thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156 said:


> :thumbsup:



Hi Andy... hope is well!


----------



## BIG LOUU

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

Nice


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR CAR AND BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


CRUISE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 2015


----------



## Davidlistic

Thanks to Adex Andy & Anthony at Homies Hydraulics I built this set up for my sons first car


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ttt.


----------



## 151Proof

What's up Andy this is Craig from HOPPERS in Phoenix I'm back!!will be getting at you soon


----------



## Ahhwataday

:biggrin:


----------



## Its jsut ME

how much is a Brand New Adex dump cost now days?


----------



## Its jsut ME

if any body needs a used one here you go http://www.ebay.com/itm/29153601101...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291536011017&_rdc=1


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

A brand new adex costs $399 all day long.


----------



## [email protected]

You have used adex dump


----------



## [email protected]

If you email me at [email protected]


----------



## NIMSTER64

How can I clean these up. I actually want to polish them. any help would be great. I also need one plug if anyone has one let me know how much.. thanks


----------



## bpoc

visit for used cars in pune


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

- Johnny Salters Built - South Side CC - Adex Equipped -

- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

- Johnny Salters Built - South Side CC - Adex Equipped -

- Adex - Aircraft Quality That You Can Depend On!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

- Sergio Del Toro Built - Adex Equipped - 

- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996!


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

*

- Adex - Proudly Made In America Since 1996!*


----------



## Homie Styln

ADEX..


----------



## Homie Styln

tanks


----------



## Kiloz

Homie Styln said:


> tanks


Looking good


----------



## Kiloz

Adex


----------

